# Blob City



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

*BLOB CITY*
*The year is 2019 and a grand adventure is about to begin

1 God
2 is a
3 Gin
4 colours
5 Snowless
6 Kitsune
7 Marie
8 Leeroy Jenkins
9 Jojo
10 pfft
11 Fang
12 Virus
13 Oreki
14 Worm Juice
15 Sassy
16 Remchu*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

I need 16 people for this, it's a CYOA and there will be blobs involved

To sign up just post a blob emote along with a fake name

EG:  John Doe


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2019)

Robert Johnson (my default when creating fake emails)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 20, 2019)

Evan Long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 20, 2019)

Craig Stein

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Character Bios (Aug 20, 2019)

Reserved

Overview


Character Submissions and Backstories


*Spoiler*: _Character Profiles_ 






God said:


> Robert Johnson (my default when creating fake emails)





FLORIDA MAN said:


> Evan Long.





Gin said:


> Craig Stein





colours said:


> - Miss Muffet





Snowless said:


> Goody Copster





Kitsune said:


> Add me
> 
> Kitsuwitch Shrew





Mariko said:


> Blob Marley





Leeroy Jenkins said:


> In
> 
> Obviously my name is Leeroy Jenkins.





JoJo said:


> Jay Niggums Nugget





pfft said:


> Oh is it too late
> 
> pfft mc puffs or pfftpuffs





Fang said:


> "Shanksta Shanker"





Virus said:


> Klaus Houdini





Oreki said:


> Ken





Worm Juice said:


> Puffy puffins
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...





Sassy said:


> True but I forgot it can't find it I wrote it down too. Oh well.
> 
> Emote:
> 
> Fake name: Deliciousness





RemChu said:


> Art Vandelay


----------



## colours (Aug 20, 2019)

HERE I AM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Aug 20, 2019)

- Miss Muffet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 20, 2019)

Goody Copster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 20, 2019)

Add me 

Kitsuwitch Shrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 20, 2019)

Blob Marley

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

colours said:


>


Can you give us a fake name please


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 20, 2019)

In

Obviously my name is Leeroy Jenkins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 20, 2019)

Jay Niggums Nugget

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> In
> 
> Obviously my name is Leeroy Jenkins.





JoJo said:


> Jay Niggums Nugget


You're in but I want to see some blob emotes


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Woo, already past the halfway mark .  I hope you guys like blobs


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> You're in but I want to see some blob emotes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 20, 2019)

@Oddjutsu WAIT. My fake name needs to be Reeeeeeroy Jenkins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> @Oddjutsu WAIT. My fake name needs to be Reeeeeeroy Jenkins.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

The Choose Your Own Adventure comeback


----------



## pfft (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh is it too late

pfft mc puffs or pfftpuffs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

pfft said:


> Oh is it too late
> 
> pfft mc puffs or pfftpuffs


You are in, 6 spots left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2019)

"Shanksta Shanker"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Fang said:


>


Fake name?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Fake name?



I edited it

Shanksta Shanker or just Shanksta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Aug 20, 2019)

Klaus Houdini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Aug 20, 2019)

Wait thats my real name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 20, 2019)

The opening post looks like you're about to drop the hottest Eurodance album of 2378 including 16 tracks.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Lastier said:


> The opening post looks like you're about to drop the hottest Eurodance album of 2378 including 16 tracks.


This epic tale of blobbery will be the inspiration for that album, so how about it. Do you want to be a song title in 360 years time?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

Ken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 20, 2019)

Puffy puffins


Edit:
Oh fuck no did the same as pffft oops oops

It will be Furby Fever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh snap, only two spots left ladies and gentlemen


*Spoiler*: _Blob hentai_ 





.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 20, 2019)

Me if you are willing. 

I still people in my game you'll bitches better sign up more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Sassy said:


> Me if you are willing.
> 
> I still people in my game you'll bitches better sign up more


Wasn't there a pre prune signup for your murder mystery? Put all those names back on.  Anyway I'm definitely looking forward to it

also blob emote and fake name please


----------



## Sassy (Aug 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Wasn't there a pre prune signup for your murder mystery? Put all those names back on.  Anyway I'm definitely looking forward to it
> 
> also blob emote and fake name please


True but I forgot it can't find it I wrote it down too. Oh well. 

Emote:

Fake name: Deliciousness


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

Sassy said:


> True but I forgot it can't find it I wrote it down too. Oh well.
> 
> Emote:
> 
> Fake name: Deliciousness


The Archives have what you seek Sassy


----------



## Sassy (Aug 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> The Archives have what you seek Sassy


O H
H

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

One spot left

Also @colours you forgot to pick a fake name


----------



## colours (Aug 20, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Can you give us a fake name please





Oddjutsu said:


> One spot left
> 
> Also @colours you forgot to pick a fake name



Check again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 20, 2019)

colours said:


> Check again


I'm terribly sorry mam, I don't know how I missed that.  It must have been those damn kids on my lawn again


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

1 More Spot


----------



## Magic (Aug 21, 2019)

Art Vandelay


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

And now it begins​


----------



## Oddjutsu -- The Landing (Aug 21, 2019)

The Landing​
It was a starry, cloudness night in Generic City where nothing important/interesting/intelligent ever happened.  People were born, school, college, work, die without _ever _making an impression on the world they were 'a part of'.  It didn't matter if they helped or harmed, ultimately they were unremarkable, walking nothings in skin suits.

_Or so they thought..._

As the denizens of Generic City slept soundly, worked way too late, commited adultery, indulged in drugs, jammed their bands, on this night only a certain few would be looking up at just the right moment to see the falling star. _A quick red flash like a dying ember._  Only sixteen people in a city of a million drones had enough life left within to admire the remaining stars in the night sky after light pollution had taken it's cut.  If they knew what they were actually looking at at the time they probably would have averted their gaze

_But they saw it...._

A meteorite the size of a beach ball came hurtling down towards the Earth, after breakng down in the Earth's atmosphere it was the size of a box of tissues.  This tiny chunk of space debris landed in the centre of Generic Park to no crater, no fanfare, no portents of doom, the whole event went by completely unnoticed, even by the chosen few who saw it.  This 'smol boi' meteorite just lay there, cooling off, cooling off, still cooling off, then _*CRACK!!  *Things _on the inside made it open up like hatchlings from eggs and out they came from the meteorite core.  They were the size of hens eggs, they numbered sixteen and they were so cute and so squishy

_They were blobs..._





​
_Then everything changed..._

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Comment anytime you like on whatever the hell you want, I'm just going to say now that I will favour those that give me creative ratings.   

And your end of this thing is going to be zero work, I got it all covered


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

@Wild you'll be up first so if you feel like giving us some backstory on your guy, I'll take some notes and then roll with it.  If you don't then I make up whatever I want and you'll have to deal with that instead

So far it's Robert Johnson who lives in Generic City, the blank slate is yours

Make it short and sweet


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Actually let's inform everyone of the backstory bonus

@Wild Robert Johnson
@is a Evan Long
@Gin Craig Stein
@colours Miss Muffet
@Snowless Goody Copster
@Kitsune Kitsuwitch Shrew
@Marie Blob Marley
@Leeroy Jenkins Reeeeeeroy Jenkins

Please tell me a little bit about yourselves


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Actually let's inform everyone of the backstory bonus
> 
> @Wild Robert Johnson
> @is a Evan Long
> ...



im gay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

@JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
@pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
@Fang Shanksta Shanker
@Virus Klaus Houdini
@Oreki Ken
@Worm Juice Furby Fever
@Sassy Deliciousness
@RemChu Art Vandelay

I'd like to know more about you


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

is a said:


> im gay


Mas Puto


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
> @pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
> @Fang Shanksta Shanker
> @Virus Klaus Houdini
> ...



Much like myself Furby Fever is a short, angry, hairy, roller skating blob. Prefers using sounds to words. Not much backstory just appeared and is in existence. Doesn’t like responsibility. Can be aggressive.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Much like myself Furby Fever is a short, angry, hairy, roller skating blob. Prefers using sounds to words. Not much backstory just appeared and is in existence. Doesn’t like responsibility. Can be aggressive.


Sorry, but you're a human being in Generic city.   There's a blob coming your way though, everyone gets their own blob


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

A person named Furby Fever


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Sorry, but you're a human being in Generic city.   There's a blob coming your way though, everyone gets their own blob


Ah then replace bob with human.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

I control the blobs, you guys influence them with your decisions


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Mas Puto



early 30s divorced male

ex military ex con

extremely talented artist but ive given that up because i have no time for ur whatnot with studying to become a professional Scientist 

hobbies include but are not limited to: video games, smoking weed, roleplaying, hosting battle tournaments, podcasts, and having oodles of sex

my pet peeves are shit threads and dumb anime things

i love above else my mim and my meow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

is a said:


> early 30s divorced male
> 
> ex military ex con
> 
> ...


But still gay right?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2019)

blob city bitch blob blob city bitch


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm going to take whatever you say seriously


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> But still gay right?



ye


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

I have this shit all mapped out, I hope you like emotional rollercoasters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
> @pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
> @Fang Shanksta Shanker
> @Virus Klaus Houdini
> ...



Klaus Houdini is a doctor who works at the oncology department, specialized in brain tumor patients. 36 years old, married and 4 children. His wife’s name is Elizabeth but she wants a divorce and Klaus has started to drink a lot lately. This affects his work and he is depressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Loving these backgrounds, they're absolutely perfect


----------



## colours (Aug 21, 2019)

Little Miss Muffet
Sat on a tuffet,
Smoking her trees and dabs;
Along came a spider,
Who sat down beside her,
And helped Miss Muffet light her bong.

That’s the true story of Miss Muffet. Miss Muffet was a lovely but lonely woman. She wasn’t picky over friends or conversation as long as you were kind. She was never truly afraid of the spider nor was she eating anything. Her and the spider eventually became very best friends after that day and the spider lived in her apartment. They did everything together, it was her pet companion. And with time it eventually passed away. Miss Muffet was devastated till she found a sack of spider eggs waiting to be born. She had her friend again and many more now. She grew old tending to the spiders, some flew away after the sack broke and others lingered. But eventually only one spider stuck around in the end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Wild you'll be up first so if you feel like giving us some backstory on your guy, I'll take some notes and then roll with it.  If you don't then I make up whatever I want and you'll have to deal with that instead
> 
> So far it's Robert Johnson who lives in Generic City, the blank slate is yours
> 
> Make it short and sweet



Wall Street executive who lives in New York. Battling suicidal ideation with drugs and sex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Wild said:


> Wall Street executive who lives in New York. Battling suicidal ideation with drugs and sex


High End Stock Broker who lives in Generic City and it's a deal


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Or whatever you call a Wall Street guy


----------



## God (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> High End Stock Broker who lives in Generic City and it's a deal



Fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Aug 21, 2019)

Blob Marley was a failed artist. She tried almost everything (drawing, painting, singing, writting...) but being too lazy and smoking too much weed she never finished anything she started, except one reggae album untitled "Welcome in the Alley", which she sold only one exemplary (secretly bought by his husbando, Rito).

The only things she was good at were growing marijuana and cooking, so she eventually opened a food truck offering pineapple pizzas as a cover to actually sell her home made ganja. Unfortunately, her business was so successful while selling such an unpopular food that she got the attention of the police.

Lazy but not stupid, she managed to recognize the undercovered cops who regularily came to her truck to ask for weed while ordering her pizzas. She then decided to secretly add some cannabis oil to their food (a personal oil perfectly balanced between THC and CBD, with a 1-2 ratio) -just enough for them to feel relaxed but not suspicious.

Little by little all the cops around heard about those famous pineaplle pizzas. Intrigued, they all came to try and eventually all became regulars. Which attracted the CIA attention.

The same scenario happened again. With all her new clients, Blob Marley had to open a real restaurant with enough places for all those agents coming from all over the country, and in order to have enough of her special oil, she had to create an underground oil factory. She also used to sell some of it to some of her non-cops clients under the name of "Smile oil" -which is why her factory was then known as the smile factory.

The time passed. Her pizzeria became a one-starred michelin restaurant. She even had to open new ones to satisfy the demand, but the strange behavior of all the cops around the country -relaxed, euphorics and lazier than usual, brought the attention of the NSA and the World Government itself, as the one of its President, Donald D. REDACTED.

Secretly, the world gov agents analysed the pizza and found out the truth about her special "ingredient". But instead of asking for her arrest, President REDACTED decided to recruit her as his own personal cook. Indeed, the later suffered from the xbm syndrome and used to manage the world too severly. Hence his doctor suggested him to try the smile oil as a remedy.

It worked so well that Pdt REDACTED -totally highed up, named Blob Marley as his advisor in chief, and as the world supreme moderator. Since then, all the ppl around the world live an happy life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Actually let's inform everyone of the backstory bonus
> 
> @Wild Robert Johnson
> @is a Evan Long
> ...




Age: 31

Savvy car dealer with charisma and the ability to hustle people at all times. Always ready to rob a drug dealer on the side.

@colours, does this remind you of somebody?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 21, 2019)

Struggling author. Writes a lot of weird sci-fi, but keeps getting rejected from publishers because "it's not relatable." Is currently supplementing his income as a freelance online journalist. Coffee addict. 32. Dating someone, but not sure if that's going to go anywhere. Has a golden retriever named Jess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
> @pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
> @Fang Shanksta Shanker
> @Virus Klaus Houdini
> ...


Secretly a hired mercenary, ex marine, code name deliciousness because of the fact of being heavily trained in explosives and hacker instincts. She's close with friends from mutiple areas around the world and was last seen in Hong Kong taking down the evil tyranny of a political ambassador. 

Hobbies: video gaming, paintball loving, traveling and hanging out with friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Woot wooot,  Chapter 2 coming up soon, then the choosing part of this adventure begins


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Actually let's inform everyone of the backstory bonus
> 
> @Wild Robert Johnson
> @is a Evan Long
> ...



I’m a witch who time traveled to the present in order to escape being burned at the stake. I have a black cat named Paul who travels with me. He’s able to shape shift into a raven to spy on people. I know a lot of spells and recipes that I brew in a giant cauldron. On bright moonlit nights, I can be seen flying around on my broom.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I’m a witch who time traveled to the present in order to escape being burned at the stake. I have a black cat named Paul who travels with me. He’s able to shape shift into a raven to spy on people. I know a lot of spells and recipes that I brew in a giant cauldron. On bright moonlit nights, I can be seen flying around on my broom.


No to the time travel, no to the shapeshifting, whatever irl witches get up to is ok, no to broom flying.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

I like to think my intro story makes it clear that you're ordinary people to start with, the cray stuff comes later


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

As much as I'd like to grant you supernatural abilities right off the bat that isn't what we're doing here


----------



## Gin (Aug 21, 2019)

craig stein was once the admin of the most successful one piece forum on the internets, but he was unfortunately conned out of ownership by his ex-best friend, walter dingleberg, which led craig down the dark path of blowing his massive inheritance on getting C list female celebrities to stand next to him in photos so he could pretend he knew them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> No to the time travel, no to the shapeshifting, whatever irl witches get up to is ok, no to broom flying.





Oddjutsu said:


> I like to think my intro story makes it clear that you're ordinary people to start with, the cray stuff comes later





Oddjutsu said:


> As much as I'd like to grant you supernatural abilities right off the bat that isn't what we're doing here



Okay fine, as long as I have my kitty and black wardrobe.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Okay fine, as long as I have my kitty and black wardrobe.


Those are definitely happening


----------



## Oddjutsu -- The Scattering (Aug 21, 2019)

The Scattering​
A homeless man is drunk off of cask wine, stumbling his way through Generic Park looking for a bench to sleep it off.  His only companion a scruffy little dog named Rex follows close behind. "Yoush my only fren in the world Rexy" he says slurring his words.  He hears a _foom _followed by a loud _thud_.  "Did youse hear zat Rexy?" he asks his dog buddy only to look down and see that Rexy has run off, probably in the direction of the sounds hoping it's a squirrel he thinks to himself

The freshly landed blobs, each one the size of an egg, all so cute and squishy.  They start rolling in and around the shell of the meteorite.  They bump into each other, they roll over each other, some roll around in circles and they make adorable little squeaky noises.  But they aren't simply rolling around, they're communicating with each other and what counts as a thought passes between them "Witnesses"

They are soon interrupted by a low menacing growl as a strange creature eyes them off hungrily, the dog Rexy hasn't eaten a scrap of food today or the day previous and is literally starving. Saliva is dripping as he is about to do something that goes against every one of his survival instincts except hunger. The shouts of "Rexy, here boy" and whistling can be heard coming from a short distance away, over a rise in the landscape. 

The homeless man comes over the rise searching for his dog, he finds his dog lying motionless in a clearing next to a strange rock.  A nameless fear grips his chest and he sobers up in an instant.  Rexy is stone cold to the touch, the broken up shale formation he lies next to has heat still radiating from it.  _Something killed him, I'm next, something killed him, I'm next, something killed him, I'm next.  _Panic overrides him and he bolts away from the scene faster than an olympic sprinter.  The blobs watch him go, hidden from view

They blobs gather once more into a single cluster, they stay like that for a whole minute before seperating then heading off in sixteen different directions _"Witnesses"_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 21, 2019)

Gin said:


> craig stein was once the admin of the most successful one piece forum on the internets, but he was unfortunately conned out of ownership by his ex-best friend, walter dingleberg, which led craig down the dark path of blowing his massive inheritance on getting C list female celebrities to stand next to him in photos so he could pretend he knew them


this is a good post


----------



## JoJo (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
> @pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
> @Fang Shanksta Shanker
> @Virus Klaus Houdini
> ...


Jay Niggums Nugget is just your ordinary guy. When they talk about "layman's terms" or the everyman, they're talking about him. He just has one strange quirk in life which is that everything always goes absolutely wrong for him. It isn't until he is met with the most utterly hopeless situation where he is seemingly doomed that he somehow comes on top. It only at the worst moments where lady luck shines her fortune on him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 21, 2019)

Coming up soon -Robert Johnson, but until then I sleeps


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @JoJo Jay Niggums Nugget
> @pfft pfft mc puffs or pfft puffs
> @Fang Shanksta Shanker
> @Virus Klaus Houdini
> ...



Shanksta Shanker

Late 20s, divorced ex-Secret Service agent and ex-Army Ranger, something of a mercenary and hired gun for the highest employer for contract work, is an expert at CQC with knives and handguns in particular. 

Does not like foreigners or those who don't conform to the system of laws and rules. Hates hypocrites. Also despises anti-weebs and those who make mafia games unnecessarily convoluted and dumb. :3

Hobbies include having a pet cat as his only traveling companion and drinking himself to an early grave. But generally tries to keep himself stony to others and stoic in general. Dresses in normal business suits because looking dapper is part of the job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2019)

Fang said:


> Shanksta Shanker
> 
> Late 20s, divorced ex-Secret Service agent and ex-Army Ranger, something of a mercenary and hired gun for the highest employer for contract work, is an expert at CQC with knives and handguns in particular.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Aug 21, 2019)

This is like shrike’s rpg where basically everyone just self inserted


----------



## JoJo (Aug 21, 2019)

especially @Gin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 21, 2019)

JoJo said:


> This is like shrike’s rpg where basically everyone just self inserted



i am not who i say i am


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Self insert all you like


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Make yourself an OP person


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

It's not going to save you


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I'm just going to say now that I will favour those that give me creative ratings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Kitsune said:


>


There might be secret leaderboards where I'm keeping track of the creative ratings


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Robert Johnson (Aug 22, 2019)

Robert Johnson

@Wild

CEO of Generic Industries on Upper Generic Street​
_snnnnnnnnnnnnfft _ Robert Johnson, C.E.O of Generic Industries snorted a ruler length line of cocaine from atop the hindquarters of a bent over high class call girl. The rush was incredible, it reminded him of the shooting star he saw earlier where he made a wish that we would die, but not before he closes the big deal of course

His senses heightened from the subpar coke, he could see every little detail in his swanky penthouse apartment blaring into his dinnerplate pupils.  The delicate weave of fibres intermingled with semen stains of his posh carpet, the tiny shadow disappearing and reappearing in the tiny gap at the bottom of his fake mahogany door, the singular burnt out pixel on his stupidly big TV and the missing eyelash of the smoking hot brunette he'd been boning for hours but unable to cum yet because his heart wasn't really in it while she thought she was doing a bad job and was putting everything she had and more into it.  _The shadow under the doorway. _"Hang on babe, I just need to check something" he called them all babe because he stopped bothering to learn their names years ago.  He opened the drawer in the nightstand where the money for this girl was already waiting and pulled out the 9mm handgun also waiting there, went to the door and opened it

He didn't really know what he was expecting but the last thing on Earth he ever expected was this.  A cute little blob the size of an egg, an adorable little smile on it and eyes that make you go _awwwwwwwwwww_ was waiting there,  bouncing up on down on the spot



This can't be real, you're probably hallucinating

Do you
A) Pretend you didn't see it and close the door
B) Bend down and pick the little guy up
C) Tell the call girl to come over and ask if she can see it - 
D) Fire your weapon at the thing


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

I threadmark all the important shit so discuss whatever you want as the story progresses.   The Cubey saga has begun. Up next is Wadski, this should be good

Watch me juggle 17 stories at once like a fucking boss

@RemChu @Oreki @Snowless if you don't give me any backstories you're going to get boned with whatever shit I come up with for ya,  just letting ya know


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2019)

@Oddjutsu C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Wild said:


> @Oddjutsu C



I've marked your choice with a blob emote, this is just to let everyone here know that there are no backsies


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Like what I've done with Robert Johnson?


----------



## Oreki (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I threadmark all the important shit so discuss whatever you want as the story progresses.   The Cubey saga has begun. Up next is Wadski, this should be good
> 
> Watch me juggle 17 stories at once like a fucking boss
> 
> @RemChu @Oreki @Snowless if you don't give me any backstories you're going to get boned with whatever shit I come up with for ya,  just letting ya know


Ken is a powerful and skilled underground information broker. He usually gives information for his own enjoyment, Ken enjoys conflict, often showing up wherever there is potential for one, he usually stays out of it, preferring to observe the fight instead of directly taking part in it. However, when provoked, he quickly puts his opponent in his place by simply proving his superiority without actually beating the other person. Therefore, he is usually seen as the one starting fights but hiding in the shadows instead of directly taking part. He's a person most of the characters, himself included, could never trust, because they never know what he could or would do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Also this is a good thread for anyone to post their own blob emotes, they will definitely help me out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Like what I've done with Robert Johnson?



It was hilarious and also very relatable so yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

The devil is in the details


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2019)

if snowless doesn’t give u a bio make him a carnivore


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Evan Long (Aug 22, 2019)

Evan Long

@is a 

Student at Generic University​
Evan was visiting his sweet old Mim who he loved very much for their bi-weekly dinner. He stood outside in his Mim's backyard smoking a sneaky joint browsing Grindr, flipping a mental coin between twinks and bears for desert tonight when he saw the shooting star. '_Bears vs Twinks death battle would be a good topic for the podcast' _he thought as he blew out a smoke ring. Satisfied for the time being he put out the joint and stashed it in a jar behind a potted rubber tree. His Mim knew he liked to smoke a bit of weed, it helped him deal with the bad memories but he still didn't like to smoke it in front of her.  He went in for dinner which as always was fucking delicious


An hour later dinner was over, Evan thanked his Mim for such a lovely meal (ROAST CHICKEN WITH POTATOES AND GRAVY) and gave her a little peck on the cheek, his belly full he excused himself to go out back for a quick minute.  He'd gotten some juicy pings from Grindr during tea and wanted to see his options, might as well finish off that joint while he ws at it. He was looking at the profile of the hottest hairy big man he'd ever seen, this guy was all the lumberjacks, when he got an annoying as fuck phone call.

A fellow student checking in on his contribution to the group project.  He had already completed his part of the project, he knew that people were going to be amazed with his work but having this passive aggresive dick call him out of school hours like a glorified dictator/babysitter was not a thing he wanted to deal with. He was in the middle of telling to politely fuck off when he saw it

A little blob, the size of an egg was bumping it's adorable little face into his shoe.  So cute and squishy and looking up at him like a big eyed Disney orphan



Is this a dumb anime thing?

Do you
A) Blow some weed smoke on it - 
B) Try to catch it in a jar for further research
C) Step on it
D) Call out to Mim and tell her what you found


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Can you smell the foreshadowing?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Evan Long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Gin is up next,  can't wait to see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you like what I've done with Evan Long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

If people want to change their backstories they can do so as long as they do it before I say that they're next.  Once I make that announce it's too late and their backstory is officailly canon


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Craig Stein (Aug 22, 2019)

Craig Stein

@Gin

Generic City Socialite​

Craig Stein was taking a selfie with Tits McGee, famous Generic City food critic.  He'd spent the last of his cash money organising this photoshoot but fuck it, it's what he did now and she had a stellar set of tits.  Ranked number 2 in the Generic Times Best Breasts online poll, her chesticles would make a man drop to his knees and beg for buttermilk.  The somewhat useless camera shutter sound effect was made (digital cameras don't have shutters for fucks sake) and he was one step closer to completing his Tits of G-City album.  It was all he had these days.  He sighed internally, knowing that his broke ass would never be able to get the last picture... _what the fuck am I going to do now... _looked up at the night sky and saw the shooting star

He wished for the death of Walter Dinkleburg

"Fuck Dingleburg and his success, he stole my forum. The one place where I truly belonged and he took it from me,  took my friends, my self respect, my career, my life, he took everything."  He shook his fist at the sky and angrily yelled DINKLEBURG!!!!

Tits McGee looked at him with repulsion etched on her face and said 'Uh Yeah, I got to go now'

An hour later Craig was dragging his feet as he slowly walked home, he didn't have money to pay for a bus fare.  He was using what little data he had left on his phone to scroll through  as a guest, a highly successful OnePiece forum and hub for the high profile anime fans of Generic City. VA's, cosplayers, critics, everyone who was anyone was there.  One hundred and thirty new followers in the last hour,  over two per minute....  and read Dinkleburgs latest status update

"Super hyped for StrawCon this weekend, will be signing autographs from 12-2.  Seeya all there"

He was spiraling as he read through the several hundred replies. _Rat cunt has made it all about him... it's about the fans you fucking dog.  Signing fucking autographs... why the fuck would they want your autograph?! Huh!!  I should go there and beat the living fuck out of him.  _He was blacklisted from the site and anything to do with it and he knew exactly why everybody loved Walter.  The seething resentment took control of his arm and he pelted his phone into the concrete smashing it beyond repair.  _Fuuuuuuuccckkk _he screamed inside his head then went one better and screamed it out loud.  At least the Tits McGee photo got stored on the Cloud but _fuck my life.  _He knelt down to pick up his mangled phone so he could break it even further when he saw it.

It was an odd little blob creature, the size of an egg.  It was the most adorbs, gelatinous little fella that could ever be, it was making heart melting mewling sounds and had the look of a sad child on it's face while also conveying the feeling that it was only sad because Craig was sad and would burst into joy at any second



"Hey there little guy, what the hell are you?"


Do you:
A) Pick him up and put him in your shirt pocket
B) Ask the nearest bystander if he can see it
C) Everything good turns to shit, kick it as far as you can
D) Have a mental breakdown -


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

colours is up next, this is going to be good


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Got any theories on what will happen next in Blob City?  Feel free to share them, they'll probably be wrong and I won't be confirming or denying shit but it's still a lot of fun to wonder what will happen next


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Craig Stein?


----------



## Snowless (Aug 22, 2019)

I did give one.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I did give one.


My apologies, I always isolate somebody's post before I make their part so I would have realised my mistake


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Miss Muffet (Aug 22, 2019)

Miss Muffet

@colours

Generic City Retiree​

Little Miss Muffet
Sat on a tuffet,
Smoking her trees and dabs;
Along came a spider,
Who sat down beside her,
And helped Miss Muffet light her bong​

_Absolutely delightful, _Miss Muffet thought to herself as she finished writing a little poem for her and her spidery pal.  It didn't rhyme but it didn't have to, it was whimsical and had old school stoner humour.  The next time she sparked up with the ladies at bingo night she would drop this bomb and make them all piss themselves laughing, literally piss themselves because incontinence was a bit of an issue at their age.  Plus she liked writing poems about her and her good friend Mr. Legs, she loved people especially the neighbourhood kids but  they were always too busy to visit little old her.  About the only visitor she got these days was the kind chap from the dispensary who delivered her kush.  _Speaking of kush. _She packed herself a cone in her vintage bong and ripped it like a pro

She never intended to make friends with a spider, it just sort of happened when she got high once and it dropped from the ceiling into her bowl.....  _ah silly me that was Mrs Legs.._  she reminisced on all the good times she had with the mother of Mr Legs.  Smoked some strong shit back in the day, no wonder she fell from the roof.  The living room would often look like someone released a canister of tear gas in it, thinking about this she went and opened a window to air the place out a little bit.  _Oooh look at that, a shooting star.  It's so pretty. _She wished for another little friend like Mr Legs, he was in chilling in his web in the corner of the ceiling.  She knew he'd come down later and sit next to the weed bowl waiting for some second hand goodness, it was their thing.  She sat down on her cosy little armchair, wrapped herself up in her snuggest quilt and had herself a quick bong nap.

She woke up about an hour later with the familiar sensation of something small sitting on her lap.  _Mr Legs_ _you're so sweet_.  Looking up at his web she noticed that he was still in it, it took a bit longer than it should have to figure it out because she was still high as a kite. _If he's there then who's on my lap?

_
She looked down to the cutest little thing poke it's it tiny face out from between the folds of the quilt.  _Awwwww are you trying to get warm dearie. _It was squishy and playful and the size of an egg
_

_
Where did you come from sweetie?

Do you:
A) Introduce your new friend to Mr Legs
B) Feed it some cookies baked with love -
C) Shoo it away, it's not a spider
D) Get really high and accidentally smoke it


----------



## colours (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Miss Muffet
> 
> @colours
> 
> ...



B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Miss Muffet?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

@pfft was the one who hadn't provided a backstory, not Snowless.  Anyway Snowless is up next,  how's this going to turn out?


----------



## colours (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you like what I've done with Miss Muffet?



Yusssssss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Craig Stein
> 
> @Gin
> 
> ...




D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Goody Copster (Aug 22, 2019)

Goody Copster

@Snowless 

Freelance Journalist for the Generic Times



*REJECTED*​
The one word that he hated more than any other, Generic Publishing had sent him a letter letting him know that his latest novel 'Torturebots' in polite enough words that it was a pile of shit.  They said it was too abstract, not mainstream enough, that it wasn't reader friendly.  Bullshit, those hacks and cretins wouldn't know good writing if it fell from the sky.  It was so disheartening, that along with his...  he visibly shuddered.... job as a freelance journalist for the Generic Times online media section was nearly enough to make him ragequit penmanship.  _But you're a writer goddamn it, it's what you do.  _Still the shame he felt as a writer for making the Top 10 Best Breasts of Generic City article kept him up at night. _I need coffee_

He brewed himself a quick cuppa, noticed that he was running low, nearly out of coffee.  Also his dog Jess could use a walk, Jess was a good girl that always brought his mood back up.  So he decided to venture out to the Generic Mart and refill his coffee stocks _Mustn't run out of the good stuff.  _It was a beautiful night out, inspiring was the word that came to mind.  He looked and saw a shooting star.  He wished that he would write a story that everyone would love, a bestseller that would be instantly recognised as one of the greats, the next level of classic science fiction literature.

_Ringtone. _His phone rang in his pocket, the missus was calling.  "Hey honey' how was your day" _always ask how their day was _"Oh really" "You're kidding" "What a bitch" "Oh she didn't" "I'm just taking Jess for a walk" it went on like this for some time.  He could spend hours talking to her, he'd gotten his jumbo jar of coffee and was heading to Generic Park so Jess could take a shit. "You should come over tonight" "I miss you too" he passed a crazy eyed bum lying on a bench in the fetal position, drenched in sweat, crying and muttering incoherently to himself. _Is he saying Rexy? _He got as far away from the man as he could as he walked past.

Ten minutes later he got to Generic Park and Jess took little time do her business _No way I'm picking that up _"They rejected it" "I know but it's still disheartening" "I'm not giving up".  He was halfway home now "Why won't you tell your parents about us" "It's like your ashamed to be seen with me in public" _what am I to her _he checked his phone to see that they'd been talking for nearly an hour and that's when he saw it

It was the size of an egg and a million times cuter than any of the disposable crap the corporations sell to kids these days, it seemed to be mocking him albeit playfully.



This seems like something out of a scifi novel

Do you:
A) Tell your girlfriend what you're seeing
B) Approach it to get a closer look -
C) Hang up on your girlfriend and use your phone to photograph it
D) Keep walking, pretend you didn't see it


----------



## Fang (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Snowless (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Goody Copster
> 
> @Snowless
> 
> ...



B) Approach it to get a closer look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Goody Copster?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Kitsune is up next, it's time to get creative


----------



## pfft (Aug 22, 2019)

pfft mc puffs

Age 29 solitary lone wolf 
gender neutral tries to be easy going but will be a Cunt when you cross them. Sometimes ruthless but they would rather not. Usually spends time perusing the internet looking up new information on any subject that directly places knowledge in their lives. Sometimes has the tendency to lie a bit if it means getting shit done and especially if it means achieving their desired effects.  They have a septum piercing cuz they feel cute enough for one. Sometimes for the fuck of it is prone to outbursts.  Usually a person of means but sometimes considered a degenerate. 

They are somewhat liked and disliked by most ppl. 

Hobbies include gambling and smoking a juul and looking after plants.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Kitsuwitch Shrew (Aug 22, 2019)

Kitsuwitch Shrew

@Kitsune

Witch of the Generic Coven


Double, double toil and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble.​
No more being persecuted for her beliefs, Kitsuwitch Shrew had a plan. A plan to make them all pay, They were going to regret all the times they ridiculed her, they were going to regret ever being born.  _Witch  _Skyclad, in the cool night air, she made a circle of salt and sugar around her cauldron, the fire beneath bringing the water to a boil. She glanced at the clear sky and marked the waxing moon, a shooting star fell to the Earth. _A good omen. _She wished for this city to burn

Her familiar Paul the black cat sat back and licked his genitals

Goosebumps prickled her naked skin, her black gown and pointed hat lay on the ground outside of the binding circle.  She began throwing the ingredients for her spell into the bubbling water, chicken beaks, a sprig of rosemary, saccharine powder, a drop of mescalin and oxen blood.  She yanked a single strand of hair from her scalp along with a fingernail of her enemy.  Then she stirred the concoction and waited for the witching hour _Witch_

Her familiar sat there looking unimpressed at the whole ritual before going back to give it's junk a good licking

An hour passed an the time was nigh, if her spellcraft worked this time _Witch Witch Witch _she would summon a demon that would grant her unfathomable power.  Grand magicks to crush her enemies, power to slaughter those who abused her her whole life and make a mountain from their skulls.  It would be them that screamed and her that laughed from this point onwards

Doubt settled in her heart, deep down she didn't believe it would work, none of this bullshit actually worked. Spells, magic, hexes, it was all a waste of time and sanity, no demon would appear. _You're a Witch  _But she didn't care, they called her Witch enough times that she decided long ago to live as such_. _She felt something touch her foot, looking down she saw it and felt what could only be called a revelation.  The demon was summoned and by her will be bound

It was a cute little blob creature, the size of an egg. It looked happy and squishy, it wore a miniature version of her witches hat



Magic is real

Do you:
A) Chant the incantation of bonding -
B) Step outside of the circle
C) Pick it up and throw it in the cauldron
D) Renounce witchcraft

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 22, 2019)

"Her familiar Paul the black cat sat back and licked his genitals"

I definitely misread "his" as "her" at first.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Snowless said:


> "Her familiar Paul the black cat sat back and licked his genitals"
> 
> I definitely misread "his" as "her" at first.


I think you have me confused with @Disquiet


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Kitsuwitch Shrew?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 22, 2019)

Marie is up next, buffalo soldiers


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Kitsuwitch Shrew
> 
> @Kitsune
> 
> ...



A) Chant the incantation of bonding!



Oddjutsu said:


> Do you like what I've done with Kitsuwitch Shrew?



Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Marley (Aug 23, 2019)

Blob Marley

@Marie

Generic City Gourmet Chef​

Some people would go to great lengths to hate pineapple on pizza, comparable to religious zealots on a crusade.  Until the moment they ate one of her pineapple pizzas, that was when they saw the light, shit sometimes the hateful would be converted by the smell alone. Blob Marley, head chef of the 1-Star Michelin restaurant _Gen'riqué _made her name off of_ le pizza divine.  _Said to be the food of the gods, slices of heaven, everyone thought the secret lay with the pineapples.  That wasn't the secret... _speaking of secrets..._

Everybody that worked here was from one government agency or another. The kitchen staff, waiters, bartenders, ushers, valets, not one of them was who they appeared to be. They said things like "The project has reached phase 3" "Playboy has left the tower" when they thought she couldn't hear them, just a bunch of Planktons after the Krabby Patty secret formula.  It was like a hobby for them that they took more seriously than their actual jobs but, you know, it kind of made sense.  The pizza really was that good here

Marley sat out in the alfresco section, openly smoking a peace pipe in front of a dozen undercover narcs.  Looked up and saw the shooting star. _I wish my pizza would make everyone in the world happy.  _And took the time to reflect on how the flying f she got here.

It used to be Marley could only do two things, smoke weed and royally fuck up, then one day she got a job delivering pizzas. Supplementing her income selling pot as a side dish, she made enough moolah to buy a food truck, using pizza as an excuse to sell even more pot. The pigs came sniffing around like there were truffles involved and started asking too many questions.  Too bad for them, she had the right answer

Time for reminiscing later, there were celebs to feed. Tits McGee tonight, she was out front with a fanboy.  Walter Dinkleburg this weekend coming, Robert Johnson was here yesterday. Business was good and the last hour flew by. She dismissed her 'staff' for the evening and was preparing some flour with the secret ingredient (Cannabis oil from a particular strain) when it appeared before her

The cutest little blob, the size of an egg. Rolling around on the countertop, having the time of it's life



How high am I right now?

Do you:
A) Feed it some pizza
B) Call in the feds
C) Mix it with some dough and try to cook it -
D) Ignore it and close the restaurant


----------



## colours (Aug 23, 2019)

DONT COOK IT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Blob Marley?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2019)

Up next is Leeroy Jenkins, absolute mad lad


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Reeeeeeroy Jenkins (Aug 23, 2019)

Reeeeeeroy Jenkins

@Leeroy Jenkins

Salesman at Generic Autos​
"I'll take it" said the mark, "Right on man, I got you. We. Are. Doing this" Reeeeeeroy said cheerfully, reassurance radiating from his core. _That was too easy, give me a challenge.  _He turned to his left and said to the junior assistant James "Hey Mark, mind scooting into the office real quick and taking care of the paperwork". He always remembered everyones name, it served so many purposes. Like intentionally getting James's name wrong to publicly belittle him. _Boy needs a spine or he won't make it here, now quickly thank him for doing something he didn't agree to.  _"Thanks Mark, absolute champ".  He gripped the hand of his latest conquest slash customer and gave it one firm shake._The brotherhood shake._ "Let's step outside quickly while Mark takes cares of that, what do you say" he said while already leading the man to the doors. "Beautiful night out, look a shooting star".

"What, I don't see anything" the troglodyte said gawking skywards with his jaw hanging loose. _Hmmm, blind as well as dumb. _"Ah you just missed it, Tell you what I'll make a wish for the both us". _I wish for a real hustle. _The mans eyes lit up and thought he was being sneaky when he said "I could go for some seat covers" _Wow he just hooked himself, I'm going to have to remember this shooting star bit. _Reeeeeeroy slapped his palms together, buddhist prayer style, closed his eyes and did the head nod. "Your wish is my command". The mark laughed and then Reeeeeeroy took even more of his money


An hour later he sat in his office, counting some stacks and helping himself to the occasional snow blast.  Having the dealership stay open til late was Reeeeeeroys idea and it raked in a hefty amount of cheddar, he realised that the pod people couldn't take a day off work just to buy a car to drive to work. _Catch 22, my favourite catch. _Like stealing candy from a baby, or drug money from a noobie. The wad of fifties he was currently counting used to belong to 22 year old emo-themed xanax peddler, poor kid didn't stand a chance.  Reeeeeeroy had an arrangement with all of the larger distributors of illegal substances in G-City, whenever they allowed a newbie to start selling their product, soon after they sent in Reeeeeeroy.  It let everyone know a few things, how gullible they were, how they handled the pressure of being up shit creek and finally most important, how honest they were with their supplier.  Reeeeeeroy was the Litmus test and kept things level _The best way to solve a problem is to not have it there to begin with_ and he enjoyed the hustle.  Of course the big boys didn't drop their guard around him, everyone of them had been sold a car for way more than it's actual worth but it was generally accepted that if your own fault if you got scammed by Jenkins. _More snow? Yeahhh more snow. _That's when he heard it

It was like the noise made by a dogs squeaky chew toy but enjoyable, he peered over the top of his desk and there was a litttle blobby blob. It was smiling and waving at him, and wearing a pair of mini sunglasses (indoors like a bosslet)



Got to respect the hustle

Do you:
A) Pour a smidge of coke on your desk, offer it to him - 
B) Call in your assistant James, ask if he sees it
C) Pick him up and put him on your shoulder
D) Pretend you didn't see it and continue counting money


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Reeeeeeroy Jenkins?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 23, 2019)

A. No question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 23, 2019)

Halfway through stage 2 already and Jojo is up next, ready your blades


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 23, 2019)

@Oddjutsu 7 minutes into the video is an example of what I was looking to share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Jay Niggums Nugget (Aug 24, 2019)

Jay Niggums Nugget

@JoJo

Generic City Citizen​
Jay Niggums Nugget was ordinary, a dime a dozen, nondescript, the mundane one. There was only one thing about him that was even remotely interesting and most likely a side effect of his extreme commonness. He was cursed with a strange misfortune, luck refused to pick a side and nonchalantly toyed with him.  The outside observer would never pick up on it. it was always just some dumb thing happening to some poor schmuck. _Not today, spare me_.  He stepped out of the front door of his ordinary house.....  someone had stolen his welcome mat.

With an exasperated sigh _every fucking day _he went to his ordinary car and stepped in a fresh dog turd perfectly located right where he needed to be to enter the vehicle. _neato, great aim.  _He patted down his pockets searching for his car keys, they were there, his wallet wasn't though. _Fuck it_.  He used the garden hose to wash the shit off his shoe, the hose broke away from the faucet and a great gush of water drenched his foot. _It's fine_. Back inside, change one sock, both shoes, back at it, to the car, dodge the landmine, unlock.  Then a huge glob of bird shit landed on his shoulder. _Really bird?? It's fucking night time_.  He looked up and saw a shooting star

He wished that his luck would change, it always got to where he nearly died but then he would always inexplicably be saved so he could continue to be fucked with

_The bird shit stays. _He got in his car and put the keys in the ignition, it didn't start. _Of course. _Pop the hood, exit the vehicle, step in the dog shit, fuck with car battery, wipe shoe on lawn, back in, start car. Success!! Jay was beginning to feel like he could finally leave his driveway. An hour later he was lying broken on the hood of his smashed up vehicle, face was bloody ribbons from lacerations peppered with windshield glass, left leg and several ribs broken, bird shit stained shoulder dislocated and he was most likely bleeding to death. _Where the FUCK did he come from?  _He got T-Boned by a texting teen virgin rich boy running an intersection while browing Twitter.  As he lay there in excruciating pain, some retard bystander asked if he was okay. A smarter one had called an ambulance and was listening closely to their instructions, that guys phone decided to go flat. He was looking right through them when he saw it

A cutesy wutesy little blob the size of an egg was sitting on the sidewalk and not a soul noticed it, all eyes were on the wreckage. But Jay saw it and it saw him, it looked just as angry as he was



It feels the same rage

Do you:
A) Tell the bystanders to look behind them, there's a blob creature
B) Use the last of your strength to rip these mongoloids a new one
C) Fake politeness, you can fix this -
D) Pass out from blood loss


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Jay Niggums Nugget?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Blob Marley​Do you:
> A) Feed it some pizza
> B) Call in the feds
> C) Mix it with some dough and try to cook it
> D) Ignore it and close the restaurant


@Marie and everyone else, this is what happens when you don't make a choice within 24 hours.  RNG makes the choice for you

I'll roll a four sided dice and 1A, 2B, 3C, 4D


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Sorry @colours


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

pfft is up next, time for radicalisation


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> I'm so confused by the constant switching between genders here.


Gender neutral


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

I've never seen a gender neutral character be witten that I could work off of.  So that's what I come up, constant switching


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with pfft mc puffs?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 24, 2019)

Fang is up next, yonkou hype


----------



## kidloco (Aug 24, 2019)

Slime for mascot?

Good idea


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 24, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> It was the polar opposite of Best Breasts, Generic Cities Worst Dicks​



That’s right girl, destroy the patriarchy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kidloco (Aug 24, 2019)

Insert patriarchy from saint seiya here


----------



## Magic (Aug 25, 2019)

Day you tagged me I was helping lil sis move in and was out the entire day. :^x sorry for late response. 

Art Vandelay, he's an importer, exporter. Importer and exporter, owner of Vandelay industries. He's also an obscure writer, he writes terrible novels about his niche interests that the general generic public does not care about. He is short, stocky , balding man with glasses. A real ladies man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I've never seen a gender neutral character be witten that I could work off of.  So that's what I come up, constant switching


Dude gender neutral is they.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> Dude gender neutral is they.


Yeah thought about that but it looks like shit on the page.  Always having to say they all the time, it gets old quick.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Yeah thought about that but it looks like shit on the page.  Always having to say they all the time, it gets old quick.


Thought about it again and yeah I'm totally wrong here.  I can do this and be respectful, I'm learning


----------



## Oreki (Aug 25, 2019)

@Oddjutsu you forget about me


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Oreki said:


> @Oddjutsu you forget about me


I haven't forgotten anyone, it's not your turn yet.  Fang is up next, then Virus then it's you


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Fuck, I just lost everything I had for Fang


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Shanksta Shanker (Aug 25, 2019)

Shanksta Shanker

@Fang

Generic City Hitman​
_I shouldn't be drinking on the job._  Not that it mattered, he was more than capable of killing this man tonight no matter how sozzled he got. The trick was to plan ahead and stop at nothing, his target was the caporegime of _La Cosa Generico,_ Shankster was spying on him dining out at Generic City's most prestigious pinapple pizza restaurant. _Greasy wop. _He hated foreigners, trespassers in his homeland, blights on society that refused to adhere to the system. They had zero respect for the rules. _You kill people for money, hypocrite. _He pushed that thought down with a large swig from his hipflask, forcefully ran his hand down his face and looked towards the stars for guidance._ A shooting star, she used to love those._ He wished that they would all go back to where they came from.

Shifting his attention back to the life he would soon be ending, he watched the mafioso get into his Mercedes with his goons either side of him. _Back seat, right in the middle. _Waited for 40 seconds before starting his car and proceeding to tail them, he already knew where they going. _I shouldn't be drunk driving. _They were to be meeting up in a warehouse with the mysterious information broker known simply as Ken, shame they weren't going to make it to their appointment. He'd been following them for 57 minutes, 15 seconds when they reached the toll booth to cross the Generic Gate Bridge, the toll booth operator wasn't going to service them on account of being hogtied. He was directly behind the carful of goombahs at this point, weapon at the ready. This man was dying because he failed to stick to the plans, making deals on the side, skimming off the top, betraying his Godfather and making things unnecessarily complicated. _Did he think this was a game? _He stepped out of his car, 9mm pistol in hand and ended them all in 11 seconds, the traitor first.

Then came the guilt, horrified at what he'd just done. _This is why she left you. _Waking nightmare sweat sprung from every pore and soaked him in his tailored suit. His violently shaking hand dropped the pistol and by reflex reached for the hipflask, then he saw it

It was too cute for words, a blobby boi the size of an egg.  It was poking it's head around the edge of the toll booth looking like it was ready for mischief and hijinks




It wants to have fun

Do you:
A) Go up and grab the little guy
B) Take a long drink until your hipflask is empty -
C) Reach down for your weapon
D) Get back in your car and drive away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Fuck, I just lost everything I had for Fang


I remembered it all but damn, scary shit


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Did you like what I've done with Shanksta Shanker?


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Shanksta Shanker
> 
> @Fang
> 
> ...



B repeatedly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 25, 2019)

Virus is up next, the doctor is in the house


----------



## colours (Aug 25, 2019)

DOCTOR VIRUS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Klaus Houdini (Aug 26, 2019)

Klaus Houdini

@Virus

Oncologist at Generic Hospital​

Dr. Klaus Houdini M.D. sat alone in his car parked two blocks away from his house, drinking straight vodka in the darkness. _Daddy's home. _He lost a patient today, it was supposed to be a simple biopsy, by the numbers. A 25 year old woman came in with migraines and dizzy spells, MRI showed an abnormality near her parietal lobe. They put her under, cut a jigsaw piece from her skull and discovered a malignant festering tumour that came straight from a horror film. _She was so young. _Every doctor in the theatre knew they were looking at death but they had to something.  They had a hundred plus years of experience between them and they did everything they could, she haemorrhaged and flatlined.  The scalpel he held felt like a flathead screwdriver and he called the time. After that came the part where he broke the news to the girls family. _Heartbreak upon heartbreak, put me back together. _Facing that family was the hardest thing he ever had to, facing his own family right now was a close second.

He looked up to where god was supposed to be and cursed the bastard to hell for ever making this day happen. A shooting star blinked past and he wished that nobody would suffer like this. _It's time to go Klaus_.  He stashed the bottle underneath his seat, popped a breathmint, wiped the tears from his face and make the short drive home where his loving children and hateful wife were waiting. _Family. _"DADDDDYYYY!!!" Klaus was bumrushed by his 5 years old twin daughters Janet and Emily the second he opened the front door. "Hello munchkins, what are you doing up past your bedtime" he said while half hugging half wrestling them, he looked over their tiny heads at his wife Juliet. She wouldn't even look in his direction. _So cold.  _His ten year old Frederick sat hypnotised by his tablet.  "Hey there champ" the boy made a grunt of acknowledgement, his baby boy Oscar was in his high chair getting spoon fed apple paste by his mommy. The twins were squealing with laughter in his arms and he scooped them both up and said "Come on girls, I think it might be bathtime" and carried them both upstairs.  He could feel daggers in the back of his skull as he climbed the stairway and knew his darling wife watched him. _Juliet, I need you. _But he didn't turn, couldn't turn his head, he just continued being a father.

Getting Jannie and Emmy ready for bed took the better part of an hour, "read us a bedtime story daddy" they pleaded in unison. _How can I? _Profound sorrow grew in his mind like the tumour that defeated him earlier and he could tell that they could tell something was wrong.  "Okay munchkins, just one story then you promise me you go to sleep and no funny business" "Yes daddy, we promise" It was freaky how they spoke at the same time, he went to the kids bookshelf and grabbed 'The Very Hungry Caterpillar' knelt down by the bedside. _Janny's side tonight, Emmy was last night.  _Janny's side was opposite the window and as he opened the book he saw it


It was the cutest thing, as adorable as his own children.  Some strange blob creature was perched outside on the windowsill, it looked cold and lonely and wanted nothing more than a hug



Your heart is melting

Do you:
A) Tell the twins to look out the window -
B) Grab the girls and take them downstairs
C) Go over and close the blinds
D) Go over and open the window


----------



## Virus (Aug 26, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Klaus Houdini
> 
> @Virus
> 
> ...


Goosebumps!! Felt like watching Mad Men and Don Draper coming home.

I pick A)


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Klaus Houdini?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2019)

Oreki is up next, information is king


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> pfft mc puffs
> ​Do you:
> A) Help the little guy climb up
> B) Immediately film it then post the footage online
> ...


@pfft you didn't make a choice in time, RNG chooses for you

1-A, 2-B, C-3, D-4


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 26, 2019)

> The Very Hungry Caterpillar



Love this book.

Also I’m calling it, Oddjutsu is a really good writer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sassy (Aug 26, 2019)

@Oddjutsu have you done mine yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 26, 2019)

Sassy said:


> @Oddjutsu have you done mine yet?


Not yet Sassy, I'm going in order of the signups to start with.  You'll be up really soon


----------



## Sassy (Aug 26, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Not yet Sassy, I'm going in order of the signups to start with.  You'll be up really soon


Just checking didn't want to miss anything hehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Ken (Aug 27, 2019)

Ken

@Oreki

Generic City Underworld Figure​
Two bare knuckle bruisers were beating each to death, illuminated by headlights of the car circle surrounding  them. _The short one will win soon. _Spectating illegal pit fights was Kens latest hobby, this match went down in the parking lot of a warehouse belonging to entrepeneur Art Vandelay, a good friend of his. He already knew who the victor was long before the fight was even scheduled, if anyone had the balls to ask him how he knew, he would simply tell them that it was his job to know. _Nobody has the balls to ask though. _His job was also his calling, knowing the inner workings of Generic City and it's people and selling the right information to the right people. Data was the most valuable resource in the world right now and business had never been better. _Back to business. _Ken called his assistant over and said "We have eyes and ears on the Johnson deal tomorrow". It wasn't a question just a subtle reminder on what would happen if his assistant fucked anything up, the assistant nodded. "And the surprise is ready for Dinkleburg" the assistant nodded again. _I know your secrets too bub. _"Good" he quickly looked up at the sky and saw a shooting star. _Interesting. _He wished that he could do this forever.

_Here it comes_. The shorter man weaved his way through the larger mans defences and landed a terrific right hook that sent teeth flying and knocked his opponent out cold. The large man went stiff and fell backwards cracking his skull on the concrete, the short man looked to Ken for his approval. _I am Caesar. _He gave the fighter the slightest nod then proceeded to watch him mount the unconcious biggun and pummel his face until the life left his body.  To his assistant he said "It's time to go", the assistant said "We still have a meeting scheduled with the Maf-". Ken interrupted "They won't be making it, they're playing a game of Bridge" _That's right, ask me how I know. _"You stay here and make sure everything is tidied up".  Ken got into his luxury vehicle, took a second to admire the minute blood splatter on the hood and drove away to retire for the evening.  An hour passed and he was nearly home, a hot pineapple pizza would be waiting for him upon arrival when he recieved a message from one of his trusted sources. pfft mc puffs the degenerate had uploaded a tweet arseblasting the Generic Times and was gaining traction, Johnson was also mentioned. _This could effect Robert's meeting tomorrow, I might have to take steps._ He was thinking about the implications of having pfft die in their sleep tonight (there was already a contingency in place) when he saw it


An adorable little blob lifeform, the size of an egg and making the world brighter by existing. It was bouncing all around the back seat of his car before stopping to relax and looking like a happy puddle



You lack information

Do you:
A) Pull over your vehicle and try to catch it
B) Drive to your safehouse, you have equipment there
C) Pretend you didn't see it and carry on as normal -
D) Put the car into cruise control and jump out while it's moving


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Ken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Aug 27, 2019)

Worm Juice is up next, keep on rolling


----------



## Oreki (Aug 27, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you like what I've done with Ken?


That's good looking man lol



Oddjutsu said:


> Ken
> 
> @Oreki
> 
> ...


C


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 28, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Worm Juice is up next, keep on rolling


Aaaah


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 6, 2019)

bump @Oddjutsu 

I will hunt you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Furby Fever (Sep 14, 2019)

Furby Fever

@Worm Juice 

Secretary at Generic Industries​


_Sigh. _Furby Fever was looking at her broken rollerblades, only the left one was broken but when one goes so does the other. She was out night blading, the only time she really felt free in this fucked up world. Free from all the responsibilities and she had too many of them these days.  Working at Generic Industries was soul crushing, demeaning and emotionally draining... and it was all because of Robert Johnson.  She was under no illusion as to why she was hired as that repulsive pigs secretary, she was sexual harassment deterrent.  Her hairy arms and yellowing teeth would in theory keep Mr Johnson's dick in his pants at the workplace. _He still wants to fuck me though. _Work today was chaotic, getting shit ready for the big deal tomorrow.  Everything had to be perfect just like Mr Johnson wanted, if anything interfered with his transaction there would be hell to pay. _He's fucking heartless, how does he sleep at night? _It wasn't going to go like he wanted though, not at all.  Tomorrow would be the beginning of the end for her 'boss'.  Dreading the horrible horrble business that had to be done tomorrow, Furby looked towards the sky and spied a shooting star

She wished she could be free

She picked up her broken rollerblades and hailed a cab. _Time to go home and not sleep tonight. _Destroying Robert was going to be bittersweet, _it should be pure joy._  But she knew that she was just replacing one monster with an even worse one. But she had to do it, Mr Johnson might want to grope her and incur another lawsuit but Ken would just straight up kill her.  How did she ever get into this mess? _I need the money_.  She had a dream of owning her own velodrome where she could blade to her hearts content, run a rollerderby league and just be her own boss. She was overworked and underpaid at Generic Industries so when Ken approached her one day offering the exact amount of cash that she needed for the endeavour and the promise of bringing low Mr Johnson she didn't think twice and shook his hand. _Now he owns me as well, I can't have two owners, I don't want any. _Mr Johnson with his debauchery, Ken and his extortion, unbeknownst to them she had a third suitor. A true wolf that would devour the both of them and even though they deserved what was coming she couldn't help but feel sorry for them.

It was about an hour later that she finally arrived at her apartment complex, the cabbie had to take a detour due to a car accident.  She climbed out of the cab, broken rollerblades in hand and saw it sitting on her doorstep.  It was the cutest thing to ever exist, a little blob guy the size of an egg was sleeping on the doorstep




OMG you want one

Do you:
A) Rush over, pick the little guy up and give it a hug -
B) Throw your rollerblades at it to wake it up
C) Hop back in the cab and go elsewhere
D) Ask the cab driver if they can see it


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Furby Fever?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @pfft you didn't make a choice in time, RNG chooses for you
> 
> 1-A, 2-B, C-3, D-4





pfft said:


> So sorry I’m late af
> 
> I forgot you quoted me and I’m an asshole
> 
> ...


Sorry pfft but you chose B, no backsies


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 14, 2019)

Sassy is up next, it's going to be delicous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 14, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Do you like what I've done with Furby Fever?


Yeah it’s very awesome 

I pick A.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 14, 2019)

Yay, it’s back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Deliciousness (Sep 15, 2019)

Deliciousness

@Sassy

Generic City Mercenary​


Deliciousness stepped out of the limosuine. _Hello boys, guess who's back in town. _Her arrival back in her home town meant that the Generic Times Best Breasts article would need to be revised, this time with her on top, she liked being on top. She came with a list of things to do, visit grandma, try this pineapple pizza she's heard so much about, catch up with old friends and kill a few people. But first and foremost she needed to walk the city streets, get a gauge on the atmosphere and hear for herself what went through the minds of the everyman. She walked with cold impunity, stopping traffic with her looks, getting information from whoever she pleased because nobody refused a request from a beautiful woman. _After all these years I still own the place._

_The pizza restaurant was full of federales, the university was underfunded, too many people are dying at the hospital, Generic Industries is rife with corruption, Strawcon was getting boycotted this weekend, there's a Mafia turf war in progress, underground death mathches are on the rise, _

_And don't things look just fine on the surface. _Seemed like she was back just in time to clean this place up a bit. _Look up._ Something inside of her told her to look up so she did and saw a shooting star, she loved those. She wished for peace to come to her city. Now that she'd gotten a feel for things around here it was high time to give grandma a visit. She was afraid the poor old woman was going senile, she still smoked copious amounts pot at her age and she had heard that she talked to spiders. _Don't worry grandma I'm coming.  _She was picturing the taste of grandma's cookies as she made her way her childhood home, it was the inspiration for her hacker name Deliciousness.  Speaking of hacking, she was using her modified phone to track the movements of Craig Stein on his phone. That goobers creepy obsession of photographing himself with models was her way to getting to the first name on the contract. _Walter Dinkleburg you're going to die buddy. _At this point a teenage virgin who just got his licence drove past gawking at her hot body instead of looking at the road as he headed for a red light, then she heard the inevitable crash. _When will they ever learn? Time to make myself scarce._


She hurried around the corner, adjusted her walking style and changed clothes without pausing. She went from traffic stopping gorgeous to faceless generic citizen in seconds, mercenary tactics 101. She was getting close to Grandmas house now but when she checked on Craig Stein, he had gone dark. _BASTARD!!! there's no way he already knows. _Her head was pounding with questions about her ex-husband Shanksta and the extent of his involvement when she saw it


The blob was so cute and squishy, the size of an egg. It rolled around in circles on the street corner like it was the most fun thing in the world, stopped, looked right at her and blew her a kiss




Where did you come from sweetie?

Do you:
A) Pick it up, put it in your handbag and go to Grandma's house -
B) Pick it up, put it in your handbag and go check on Craig Steins last known location
C) Pick it up, put it in your handbag and go find your bastard ex-husband
D) Ignore it and keep walking


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Deliciousness?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 15, 2019)

Remchu is up next, end of the round ladies and gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 17, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Deliciousness
> 
> @Sassy
> 
> ...


RNG decision

1-A, 2-B, 3-C, 4-D


----------



## Sequester (Sep 18, 2019)

woah keep up the good work!


----------



## JoJo (Sep 18, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Remchu is up next, end of the round ladies and gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Art Vandelay (Sep 22, 2019)

Art Vandelay

@RemChu 

Generic City Entrepreneur​

_Bloop_

Art Vandelay was taking a nice, relaxing soak in his scented bubble bath, reading his one of his own novellas. Well technically not reading it, just staring at it, his writing was mediocre at best and his eyes kept running over the same paragraph. That's what was going on externally, internally his mind drifted back to earlier years...

His parents were making love in their bedroom, mommy was crying out daddy's name, the walls were really thin and he had the good fortune to be named after his father.  As the old saying goes, not his proudest fap

_Smash_

He snapped out of his reverie._ Not now_. He looked out the window just in time to see a shooting star and he wished this wasn't happening to him

"Mr Vandelay, we'd like to have a word with you", the bad men had come for him as expected, there was no running from them.  They had broken the glass in his front door and invited themselves in. Borrowing money from the mob to finance his Import/Export business was a means to an end that didn't quite work out the way he wanted and he'd put himself in serious debt. Thank god that his good friend Ken had made arrangements to save his life, nevertheless Art was still due a good beating. All parties involved were in agreement that he deserved it.

It was about an hour later and the enforcers had him in postition. His butt naked fat bald arse tied to a kitchen chair as they beat the living shit out of every piece of him except for his face. That was a part of the arrangement. There was work to be done the next day, he had been offered a stint as professor of gender studies at Generic University.  Gender studies was a subject he knew absolutely nothing about so of course that made him perfect for the job. It so happened that the La Cosa Generico had interests at the university and Art worked for them now, that is if he wanted to continue breathing

_Smash_

Did he imagine that? The mob enforcers didn't seem to hear anything. _Should I tell them?_ Maybe it was Ken and one of his surprise plans and this wasn't going to be a run of the mill drubbing.  Then he saw it

A ridiculous blob thing, the size of an egg with a heart melting smile on it's... it's face? It had a fake moustache for some reason that he couldn't begin to fathom. It was sitting there in the hallway being cute, the enforcers didn't see it as they were busy leaving bruises on him.  But the blob, it just sat there watching and looking like it was up to some shenanigans



Oh god, the pain

Do you:
A) Tell the men beating you to look behind them, there's a blob in the hallway
B) Try to break free, the ropes are loose
C) Fake unconciousness, hope it all stops
D) Ignore it and take the rest of your whipping -


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Do you like what I've done with Art Vandelay?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

End of the round and we are going back to.... hold on a second, what's this? Someone else has joined the story


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Mr Wolfe (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr Wolfe

@????????

Lord of Generic City​
"I've told you everything I know"

"Refill the kettle"

The man before him was zip-tied to a metal fold out bed with no mattress, behind were several instruments of torture. A pair of pliers, a taser, a blowtorch, a flensing knife, a sewing kit, some 17th century thumbscrews but for this interrogation he decided to go with a simple electric kettle

"Please I've told you everything"

He gave the man a look that said 'tsk tsk, no you haven't.' Out loud he said

"Boil the kettle"

One of his men turned the kettle on. The five or so minutes it took to boil the water were his favourite part, watching the worm squirm, the anticipation of pain, the overwhelming fear in his eyes. It was all so _exquisite_

"Please, please, I'll do anything you want, please, no more"

"Bring me the kettle"

This evenings torture time took place in a sound proofed basement, nobody would hear a thing and nobody would come to his aid.

"Please I don't know anything" the man was desperate, he would've crawled out of his blistering skin if he could. He loved it when they were desperate but to the mans credit he hadn't given up the information. Time for the reveal

"My friends at the restaurant tell me a different story Agent Porter"

"You.... you already know?  But why? Why are you doing this?"

"I just wanted to hear you say it."

"Just kill me" Porter said then spat right in his face, Mr Wolfe didn't move an inch, he just let the glob of spittle stay right where it landed

"Where's the fun in that?" as he slowly poured the boiled water onto Agent Porters crotch, the screams that came from him were orgasmic. So good that he would listen to the recordings later and pleasure himself.  He waited until the wild screaming had settled into to a broken sobbing then leaned forward, putting his face right above his victims so the spit dripped back into the mouth from whence it came "Refill the kettle".....

Torture is fun and all but you have a city to run

Do you:
A) Kill Agent Porter now and get back to more pressing matters
B) Bring out your phone and show Agent Porter the livestream of his unexpecting family getting murdered -
C) There's always time for more torture, do the kettle bit for a couple more hours
D) Let Agent Porter go, let him deliver a message to his law enforcement buddies


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2019)

GET OUT Of the way mister wolf I need my continuation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

colours said:


> GET OUT Of the way mister wolf I need my continuation


Now that I've done the establishing part I can put the turbos on


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

The more that people talk about the story, what is happening and what's going to happen, the quicker I go.

I am fueled by feedback


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2019)

[colours throws mister wolf over a bridge into the water below]


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

colours said:


> [colours throws mister wolf over a bridge into the water below]


If only you could get rid of the villain that easily, nobody even knows who has the Mr Wolfe part. All I can say is that it's not me


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Cocaine, Hookers and Blobs (Sep 22, 2019)

Cocaine, Hookers and Blobs

@Wild​


Oddjutsu said:


> C) Tell the call girl to come over and ask if she can see it -


"Hey babe, come check this out"

"Oh my god it's so cute"

They were both coked out of their brains but knowing that she could also see it brought Robert some relief, she picked the little guy up and it squeaked in delight.  Robert went back over to the nightstand and put the gun away, all thoughts of taking illicit drugs and engaging in filthy sex were gone. They both robed up and watched the little guy bounce around the room.

"Hey babe, I'm sorry for being such a prick but what is your name?"  Why did he ask that? Why did he apologise?  The blob was bringing out the best in him, turning him into the man he used to be. Back in the days when he used to give a shit, before the cut-throat world of corporate greed crushed his soul and turned his heart black. _ I wanted to help people, how did it come to this?_  He couldn't go through with it anymore, the big deal tomorrow, he couldn't put all those people out on the street just so he could amass even more wealth

"Lena, my name is Lena"

"That's a pretty name"

The charade of businessman and hooker had completely faded, now they were just two people together in a room sharing something precious.  _That settles it._  He was going to back out of the deal and if they wanted to kill him for it then so be it, at least he'd have done one thing right in his life.

Robert and Lena continued playing with the blob for the rest of the evening then the blob fell asleep so peacefully, Rob and Lena fell asleep either of it.  He woke up next morning with the blob doing happy rolls on his stomach. No nightmares.  Damn he felt refreshed, for the first time in years he felt good, for the first time in years he could feel and it was all thanks to this squishy ball of joy.  He looked over at Lena and couldn't help thinking how beautiful she was, it was sort of unspoken but they both knew she was no longer a call girl. Life was more than money, both of their eyes had been opened. Life was.... changing



Time to make amends

Do you:
A) Take the blob to work, hide him in your briefcase -
B) Leave the blob in the apartment with Lena

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

All these 'Did you like what I've done with x character?' questions are for everyone by the way, I want to hear all the opinions


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Cocaine, Hookers and Blobs
> 
> @Wild​
> ​"Hey babe, come check this out"
> ...



I did not expect a tearjerker out of this 

A

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oddjutsu -- I got high with a Blob (Sep 22, 2019)

I got high with a Blob

@is a ​


Oddjutsu said:


> A) Blow some weed smoke on it - ​



Evan took a long drag of the joint and blew the smoke at this strange creature that arrived in his mims backyard. _It likes it.  _He watched the blob kind of spread out like it melted a bit, the smile on it's face went full wholesome and Evan felt like laying down next to it on the grass and just look at the stars for a bit. So he did. As he was laying there, just chilling and bonding with the little guy he thought about the shooting star earlier.  He didn't make any wishes because he already had everything he wanted, his mim, his podcast, his many gay lovers, his science degree, more than enough for a poor wretch like himself.  _Remember what happens when you try to have everything. _He starte thinking about the the horrible things he had to do in the name of freedom while enlisted, he thought about the woman he lied to for years when he was still in the closet.  Those were bad times no doubt but he felt like he could face them now, face himself, he felt stronger.

"Hello? Evan are you alright". A tiny voice came from his pocket. He'd completely forgotten about getting a phone call and he quickly got the mobile out, said he was okay, something's come up he had to go, see you tomorrow then hung up his.  There were several notifications from gay men up for booty calls, they were going to have to go hungry tonight. _This creature is beyond science. _He picked the little guy up and made his way inside, his mim had fallen asleep on the couch and he put a blanket over her and made his way home.  Once home he rolled another joint and smoked away while thinking hard about what to do next and blowing the little guy out.  The blob was obviously getting high from this, _Why does it get stoned? What else does it do?


_
You are many things Evan Long

Do you:
A) Do a podcast talking about the blob -
B) Take it to university tomorrow, see if you can find out more about it


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> All these 'Did you like what I've done with x character?' questions are for everyone by the way, I want to hear all the opinions



Legit thought it was for the person who made the character.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Legit thought it was for the person who made the character.


I didn't let anyone know any different while I was in the establishing process but now that they are all out there I feel like future readers should know this



Wild said:


> I did not expect a tearjerker out of this
> 
> A





Oddjutsu said:


> I have this shit all mapped out, I hope you like emotional rollercoasters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Are people noticing the finer details?  Pop quiz time

What size are the blobs?  Whoever answers this first can add a little detail to Generic City


Also some fresh blob emotes would really help me out in the long run so feel free to post some blobs


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Therapy Blob (Sep 22, 2019)

Therapy Blob

@Gin ​


Oddjutsu said:


> D) Have a mental breakdown -​



That was it, that was the thing that finally broke him.  Life had kicked him in the balls so many times that he wouldn't be surprised if he had testicular cancer, and now he had to deal with this.  It was all too much, he lay down on the sidewalk, curled up into a ball and completely shut down.  Somebody walking his way decided to cross the street to avoid getting close to him.  Craig shut his eyes and shivered on the cold ground, how was he supposed to process all of this?  This isn't normal, happy blob creatures don't exist. Nothing he did meant anything, what was the point in trying?  Struggling just to be someone. _What would Luffy do? _He felt something push against his chest, he opened his eyes and the blob was still there pressed up against his heart.  It looked so sad it just about broke him again but another thought came to him instead.

"Hey there little guy, want to join my crew?"

The blob lit up immediately. _Well that's a yes. _Suddenly the way forward became clear to him, fuck stalking the big titty broads, no need to waste time hating Dinkleburg. He had to get his forum back, the OG's there would remember him and he could earn their forgiveness.  Dinkleburg, bastard that he was had still maintained the community throughout all the drama and bullshit that had happened and it was time to admit that a lot of it was his fault.  The fog of jealous rage was starting to dissipate, in it's place the sense of adventure.  He was going chase his forum like Luffy chased OnePiece and this cute little blob was going to get him there. _But where do I start?


_
Good question, where do you start?

A) Find some old forum friends and ask for their help
B) Try breaking into Strawcon-


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Are people noticing the finer details?  Pop quiz time
> 
> What size are the blobs?  Whoever answers this first can add a little detail to Generic City
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Egg size


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Just so everyone knows, he told us to use the creative rating. I’m not being rude!


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Egg size.


That is correct, you can add a detail to Generic City


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> That is correct, you can add a detail to Generic City



What kind of detail? Can my character gain her actual witch powers?


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Also, rofl at this part of RemChu’s:


> His parents were making love in their bedroom, mommy was crying out daddy's name, the walls were really thin and he had the good fortune to be named after his father. As the old saying goes, not his proudest fap


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Just so everyone knows, he told us to use the creative rating. I’m not being rude!


Indeed I did


Kitsune said:


> What kind of detail? Can my character gain her actual witch powers?


To the city, just a detail mind you.  I think you are following this closer than anybody else so I have faith you'll pick something that helps the story


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> What would Luffy do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that?" as he slowly poured the boiled water onto Agent Porters crotch, the screams that came from him were orgasmic. So good that he would listen to the recordings later and pleasure himself.  He waited until the wild screaming had settled into to a broken sobbing then leaned forward, putting his face right above his victims so the spit dripped back into the mouth from whence it came "Refill the kettle".....​
> Torture is fun and all but you have a city to run





Oddjutsu said:


> The more that people talk about the story, what is happening and what's going to happen, the quicker I go.
> 
> I am fueled by feedback



I favor the depraved adult content.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

You guys want to name your blobs?  Please do, the thesaurus can only do so much


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> To the city, just a detail mind you.  I think you are following this closer than anybody else so I have faith you'll pick something that helps the story


Generic City has the finest, most refreshing tap water of any city in the world. Some say it has rejuvenating properties, but that’s sheer speculation.



Oddjutsu said:


> You guys want to name your blobs?  Please do, the thesaurus can only do so much



I’ll name my blob Jiji.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 22, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Generic City has the finest, most refreshing tap water of any city in the world. Some say it has rejuvenating properties, but that’s sheer speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll name my blob Jiji.


Hell yeah, worlds best tap water is now canon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 22, 2019)

The blob with the mustache. That one should be named Gerald Primavera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Hell yeah, worlds best tap water is now canon


tfw me and colours get a plot line about polluted water, just like in flint


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2019)

also i gotta think of a name

this is the hardest part


----------



## colours (Sep 22, 2019)

JoJo said:


> tfw me and colours get a plot line about polluted water, just like in flint


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2019)

Daxter hambledon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> You guys want to name your blobs?  Please do, the thesaurus can only do so much


Maximus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I got high with a Blob
> 
> @is a ​
> 
> ...



A

As to the blob’s name

Rodrigo Bettelheim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


>



Tiny Blobowski.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 22, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Are people noticing the finer details?  Pop quiz time
> 
> What size are the blobs?  Whoever answers this first can add a little detail to Generic City
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _This?_ 



didnt look at kitsunes answer. Are they the size of an apple?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> *Spoiler*: _This?_
> 
> 
> 
> didnt look at kitsunes answer. Are they the size of an apple?


Sorry, wrong answer.  They are the size of eggs, anyway Kitsune already got it


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2019)

Mr. Wolfe has chosen option B) Show Agent Porter a livestream of his family getting murdered


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 23, 2019)

@colours I would be the grateful if you gave your blob a name


----------



## colours (Sep 23, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @colours I would be the grateful if you gave your blob a name



Precious Baby Angel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Delilah Shanker nee Muffet (Sep 23, 2019)

Delilah Shanker nee Muffet

@colours​


Oddjutsu said:


> A) Pick it up, put it in your handbag and go to Grandma's house -​





Oddjutsu said:


> B) Feed it some cookies baked with love -​





 "Another cookie precious?"  Miss Muffet's blob squeaked it's approval, it was definitely up for another cookie.  Right now it was playing with Mr Legs, the spider was riding on top of the blob all over the coffee table. It took awhile for him to come down from his web in the corner of the ceiling but before long they were the best of friends.  It was about then that she decided to name it Precious Baby Angel because that's what it was, the most precious, angelic little baby blob anyone could ask for.  Her doorbell rang. _Visitors how lovely. _She couldn't imagine her evening getting any better but she was wrong, waiting at the door was her beautiful granddaughter Delilah

"Hi grandma, how have you b-" she interrupted her granddaughter with a big warm hug that lasted for for two minutes and said more than what words could convey.

"Delilah, come in sweetie.  I've just baked a fresh batch of chocolate chip cookies."  _Those are her favourite. _" and I've made a new friend, you're not going to believe it, come in, come in". She basically dragged her baby girl into the loungeroom where Precious Baby Angel and Mr Legs were sharing a cookie, one on each end.  She was worried that her little Delly Belly wouldn't approve of what was going on, the weed, the spider and the strange creature but to her amazement Delilah - _It's Deliciousness now - _said "No fucking way, I've got one too" and opened up her handbag where her blob was sleeping so peacefully it would be a crime to wake it up. Miss Muffet teared up, Deliciousness teared up and all they could do was have another big hug.

"So Delilah, sorry Deliciousness.  To what do I owe the pleasure?"

"Well grandma, I'm back because of work but I'm thinking this a good time for me to settle down. Do you mind if I stay here for a bit"

"Of course, darling. You don't even have to ask, this is your home, you're always welcome here"

"And um... Grandma, I uh.. I.."

"Dearie, do you need some guns?" _You don't need to ask for anything girl, I love you so much_

"Wow Grandma, how did you know?"

"I always know what my delly belly wants" she picked up Mr Legs and Precious Baby Angel and put them on the couch cushion, ripped away the crocheted tablecloth from the coffee table.  Opened up the secret partitions to reveal a grand display of ballistic weaponry.  There was a bowie knife, four handguns, a sawn off shotty, a pair of sub machine guns, holsters for everything and an ample amount of ammunition.

"Help yourself honey, I don't use them anymore. Maybe leave me a pistol in case Gladys cheats at bingo again" her granddaughter laughed and it filled her heart with joy "So who are the marks?"  She was so proud of her baby girl.  Precious Baby Angel had gotten into the gun chest and was rolling around in the shotgun shells.

Delilah said "I've got some bad hombres to deal with this time, Walter Dinkleburg, Blob Marley and Van Wolfe"

She had no idea who the first two were but Van Wolfe was a name that she knew all too well and wished that she didn't, that sonovabitch was pure evil and had run of the entire city.  He owned the cops, the newspapers, the corporations, the charities, the brothels, the schools, everything, that man was the devil himself and killing him was pretty much impossible...



You are overcome with worry for your granddaughters safety

Do you:
A) Try to talk her out of doing the job, it's not worth it
B) Offer to kill Van Wolfe in her place -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 23, 2019)

Oi god it’s so exciting


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 24, 2019)

@RemChu RNG time.  1-A 2-B 3-C 4-D


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 24, 2019)

@Gin RNG for you as well

A-1, B-2


----------



## Oddjutsu -- A story about Blobs (Sep 24, 2019)

A story about Blobs

@Snowless ​


Oddjutsu said:


> B) Approach it to get a closer look -​



_This can't be real. _He approached it to get a closer look. _It is real. _The blob smiled at him like a child that got what they for christmas. Jess went over and started sniffing at it. _Jess no. _"JESS! NO!" but all that happened was that the blob made happy squeaking noises and Jess gave it a few licks. His dog was always a good judge of character and because that's how you judge the character of someone, whether or not an animal likes them, Goody relaxed and picked the blob up in his hands.  "You know what little guy, you could be exactly what I need right now"

He had to admit that he was in a slump and that his writing showed it, the foundational concepts were just too off the wall and he lacked the creativity to pull it off.  Simple sci fi was too easy for him, he could write an episode of Star Trek in his sleep but if he was to be handed the job of writing The Matrix he would come up with Matrix Revolutions. No, what he needed was some middle ground and it was all falling into place. A story about blobs from outer space, cute friendly creatures that just wanted hugs coming to Earth only to be exploited by greedy humans with their own personal agendas. _And holy shit, the merchandise. _"Let's get you home pal"

He was on his way back to his house, whistling as his walked, the dog was happy and exercised, he had a jumbo jar of coffee in his carry bag, a scientific anomaly in his carry bag and an idea for the greatest book to ever be written, nothing could go wrong. _Ringtone. _His phone would just say the word ringtone in a robotic voice, he found it to be funny and ironic.  It was his girlfriend again. _Do I want to answer? _Goody answered and talked while he walked "Yo", "what are you talking about?", "Worst Dicks?". _pfft mcpuffs you absolute cunt.  _"I know, I know, don't worry", "There's no such thing as bad publicity", "Uploaded something else?" _No fucking way, that cunt has one too.   _"Kind of strange", Honey, honey, relax, do you want me to come over?"  He wasn't looking where he was going, walked steaight into a homeless man and dropped his phone

"Rexy? Rexy I thought you were dead boy". The man stunk like shit dipped in a wine barrel and he was looking right at Jess and calling her Rexy. _The guy from the bench. _Coughing politely "Excuse me, I've got to get going". The bum completely ignored him, just kept staring at Jess. "Rexy, I'm sorry boy. I shouldn't have run away like that, come here boy" Jess put herself between this filthy hobo with crazy eyes and her master and growled viciously, she fuckng meant business.  _Judge of character. _"Sir, you are mistaken this is my dog Jess and I strongly suggest that you back away from her" He put emphasis on the word her then knelt down to pick up his phone.

"YOU TRYING TO STEAL MY FUCKING DOG!!!" the insane street dweller went straight to a hundred and lashed out, punched Goody square between the eyes with his filthy fist, knocking him into the street. "GET HERE BOY!!!" Jess had absolutely lost her shit and was trying to maul the left leg and bring the assailant down but madness made him strong.  Goody nearly blacked out from the hit, his nose was definitely broken, he tried to get up only to recieve a explosion to the face from a steel capped boot which put him on his back. The psychopath began stomping on his ribs, STOMP STOMP STOMP, pain filled his world, he could barely hear Jess barking and then all of a sudden it stopped.  He opened his eyes and saw the man standing there, his vision was blurred and blood was in his eyes but he could swear the man was choking.  "Jess, get here girl" Jess was already there, watching just like Goody was.  _What the fuck. _The man clawed at his throat, he was trying to make sounds but he couldn't, he looked in desperation at the random man he was literally battering a minute ago because he wanted to steal his dog and his eyes were begging for help. _No, you deserve this._ Goody stood up, face to face with this man who was crying on a bench not so long ago, broken nose, broken ribs, fractured cheek but completely numb to any of the pain as he watched him die.  His face went red, then blue, then purple as he suffocated while standing, Goody saw the light go and pushed him so the corpse would fall onto the sidewalk.  The blob creature popped out of the dead mans mouth with a cute smile and looking like it wanted a pat on the head. _You did good buddy.  _That was when he heard the sirens..



What the fuck just happened to your life?

Do you:
A) Gather your shit and go home-
B) Wait for the emergency services

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Sep 24, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> A story about Blobs
> 
> @Snowless ​
> 
> ...



A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Sep 24, 2019)

I have to catch up a little but good reads. Hehe


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Maiden (Sep 27, 2019)

Blob Maiden

@Kitsune




Oddjutsu said:


> A) Chant the incantation of bonding -



_Finally. _Kitsuwitch felt giddy, summoning her first demon was a success and that demon just being the most adorable thing was everything she never knew she wanted. She knelt down and put her hands out together. It did a cute squeaky noise and bounced right into them, "I'm going to name you Jiji", happy squeaks this time. She stood up started twirling around with Jiji in her outstretched arms, dancing in the moonlight and chanting the incantation of old. _In bondage tongue_. Paul was clearly jealous and was probably plotting something.

Some time later Kitsuwitch had made it to basement of the bookstore that housed her coven. She loved to read, trash writing was her favourite, Goody Copster novels in particular, _that trash really speaks to me._ The basement was deceptively large and had in the corners a stage, a bar, an altar and a conference table.  Some members of the coven, including Gladys the Matriarch were there, other members were absent. Gladys Moon, leader of the order sat at the table of conference, a man in black wearing a wild boar mask stood a few feet behind her. She looked up with all the wisdom "Speak daughter"

"Mother, my ritual was true. I summoned a demon to our aid" she presented to them the glorious Jiji, "I named it Jiji"  Matriarch looked impressed, impressed and proud. She said to Kitsuwitch "What you have summoned is known as a Geldra, a being of great power and a true ally to witches. Back in times before times, all women were once slaves to powerful wizards. Men who ruled the world with dragons, they used their magicks to breed countless beasts of all types and sizes, the fossils they find these days were them. Women were also used for breeding, we were less than property then, everything was taken from us, even the ability of have thoughts. Drones used for chores like cleaning, nursing, cooking and sex, how times have changed. A white wizard created the Geldra for us.  It's purpose was to clean, clean kitchens, fountains and middens, clean worries, wounds and wombs. In suffering together we bonded and through the bond they grew stronger and with that strength we regained our cognition and with this beginning we brought vengeance. We wielded Geldra magic to kill them, poisoned their food, murdered them in their sickbeds, infected their minds, collapsed their castles and exterminated the dragons. Mighty dragon claws meant nothing to a Geldras gelatinous form and the powers of their breath would be copied and used against them. Such ravenous, greedy creatures would swallow them and be choked dead from within their gullets. The grand mages of legend never saw it coming and we nearly killed them all.  By the time they realised what our true power was it was too late for them to stop us, nearly too late." Gladys the Matriarch paused on this bit for a long few seconds "a sorceror cast an apocalypse spell to stop us, the spell devolved all living things and reset the entire world. Thus was their power, some witches and some wizards were untouched by the spell but the world itself had lost all it's magic."  Kitsuwitch was completely floored by all of these revelations.

"The cycle began anew, our history erased, men became the true slayer of dragons of yore, all credit went to legendary heroes with magic swords, but we remember the truth. And now you bring us Jiji". She took another long pause "The Maiden with true magic becomes the Matriarch" _the first covenant._   She gestured to the altar, the man in black brought over the bramble crown. "Kitsuwitch Shrew, this crown is yours now. You are our Matriarch." Kitsuwitch stoically accepted her new position and duty. The coven was hers to protect now just like how the Matriarch had protected her so many times.

The man in black stepped forward, pulled out a ritual blade and sliced Gladys's throat open from behind, her blood poured all over the table. He said "The Matriarch gives everything" _the second covenant_.  Kitsuwitch Shrew placed Jiji down to feast on her blood.




You have become the leader of the Generic City Coven

Do you:
A) Begin making plans to attack the city
B) Celebrate with a blood orgy -


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Pizza (Sep 27, 2019)

Blob Pizza

@Marie ​


Oddjutsu said:


> C) Mix it with some dough and try to cook it -



Marley looked at the blob, the blob looked back at her.  _Ok we're doing this_. She grabbed the blob and plopped it into the pizza dough then started kneading. The blob loved it, it felt like she was giving it a massage, it didn't mix with the dough well but it sort of flattened itself out enough that she felt like that adding some toppings would work. Tomato base, mozerella cheese, pepperoni slices, fresh pineapple chunks, some secret ingredient then into the oven, the blob was making cheerful noises as she closed the door on it

She set about getting everyone organised and packing up shop for the night, Porter didn't show up for work today so he would be getting his pay docked.  The Dinkleberg dinner was the biggest event this year for the restaurant and she needed something to make it memorable. She also wasn't fucking around and made herself very clear to the 'staff' exactly what would happen to them if they fucked this up for her.  She grilled them hard, having just caught a couple them talking about operation red riding hood again had her royally pissed off. Not on my time fuckheads. They were lucky to still have her as their employer. _Ready now_. She went to check on the pizza

She opened the oven door, the blob was no longer flattened out. It had turned into a dark red stone shaped like a teardrop and sitting in the centre of the pizza.  The pizza by the way was cooked perfectly around it and had this nice orange colouring like a hot sauce marinade, she tried a piece. It was so good it made the award winning pizza recipe taste like shit in comparison. This flavour was completely unreal, Marley looked at the dark red stone and knew that she was ready for the next level. _It's way too tasty_. She was also ready for the next slice




It tastes like forbidden fruit

A) Hide it away with your stash of secret ingredient
B) Wrap it up in something and throw it in the trash -


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 27, 2019)

Another little pop quiz: Get the right answer and you can add a little detail to Generic City

Who was the first person to die in this CYOA?


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Tiny Blobowski (Sep 27, 2019)

Tiny Blobowski

@Leeroy Jenkins ​


Oddjutsu said:


> A) Pour a smidge of coke on your desk, offer it to him -



"Just a tiny sniff for such a tiny little fella" the blob creature bounced up onto Reeeeeeroy's desk and rolled around a bit.  He scooped out about half a lines worth from his stash and served it up on his desk for his cool new friend. It did a little roll over the line of cocaine and made the line disappear, it gave out one long loud euphoric squeal then shifted into a series of short melodic squeaks like a rubber duck choir. "There you go, a tiny blobowski" _that's what I'll call you Tiny Blobowski_. Tiny seemed to like that, his pupils grew large and the squeaking tune increased tempo, faster and faster. Tiny started vibrating on the spot then launched off like a squash ball shot from a cannon, ricocheted all over the office breaking things before zooming out the doorway, setting the fire alarm off, activating the sprinklers and drenching him. Reeeeeeroy scrambled after it.


He took care of the fire alarm first and stopped the sprinklers from doing any further damage to his workplace. He found Tiny at the end of the seen better days hallway and saw that he'd calm down some, bouncing back on forth on the walls and roof like the dvd screensaver did. His phone started ringing in his office. _Timing_. He want back into his office and his heart sank

His supply of coke had been spilt during Tiny's rampage, all of it and the sprinkler system had washed it all into the carpet. Tiny appeared on his shoulder looking apologetic. "It's ok buddy, it wasn't your fault."  He answered the phone. It was a call from the local Godfather, "Reeeeeeroy my old friend, I have a little something here that you would be quite interested in.  You should come over some time to see it."
Reeeeeery responded with "Well I like the sounds of that, it might take me awhile to get there." - "See you soon Reeeeeeroy" then hung up.  _Need a new car already?_




Setbacks are actually opportunities

Do you:
A) Go see what your Mafia friends are up to
B) Go out and hustle some drugs-


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 27, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Tiny Blobowski
> 
> @Leeroy Jenkins ​
> 
> ...



B.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 29, 2019)

@Kitsune RNG time for you

A-1 B-2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Sep 29, 2019)

@Marie ths is your second consecutive no show, if this keeps happening you will be removed

RNG
A-1, B-2


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a whole lot of story ready to go, all the way to the end of round 2 and more,. but I'm still waiting for an answer to this before I can continue



Oddjutsu said:


> Who was the first person to die in this CYOA?



Whoever answers this first gets to add their own little bit of detail to Generic City and leave their mark on the story


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

@Gin @Snowless @Marie @pfft @Fang @Virus @Oreki @Competitive Worm Fiddler @Sassy @RemChu 

Friendly reminder that everybody gets to give their blob a name


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

Blob names so far;
Wild - Daxter Hambledon
Wad - Rodrigo Bettelheim
Colours - Precious Baby Angel
Kitsune - Jiji
Leeroy Jenkins - Tiny Blobowski
Jojo - Maximus


----------



## Virus (Oct 5, 2019)

Cuddly Wuddly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (Oct 5, 2019)

Precious baby angel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Oct 5, 2019)

bettelheim enterprises are all in the hands of rodrigo now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 5, 2019)

@Oddjutsu, could we just ask Everlong to name the rest? He is, after all, a professional name creator.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 5, 2019)

maharaja dunlap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 5, 2019)

Furry Ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> @Oddjutsu, could we just ask Everlong to name the rest? He is, after all, a professional name creator.


Each individual can name them however they want to


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Each individual can name them however they want to



But if they don't respond.... then we can have Everlong?


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> But if they don't respond.... then we can have Everlong?


I don't know, non responders are a real problem for me


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> I don't know, non responders are a real problem for me



This sounds like a yes in my book.


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Gin @Snowless @Marie @pfft @Fang @Virus @Oreki @Competitive Worm Fiddler @Sassy @RemChu
> 
> Friendly reminder that everybody gets to give their blob a name



Mike Wazowski


----------



## Gin (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Gin @Snowless @Marie @pfft @Fang @Virus @Oreki @Competitive Worm Fiddler @Sassy @RemChu
> 
> Friendly reminder that everybody gets to give their blob a name


Mahesh D. Fadi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 5, 2019)

Shayla S. Brown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Another little pop quiz: Get the right answer and you can add a little detail to Generic City
> 
> Who was the first person to die in this CYOA?


Mr Wolfe has given the correct answer, the consigliere of the La Cosa Generico. Shot by Shanksta Shanker in his intro.

Mr Wolfe gets to add a detail to Generic City


----------



## Oddjutsu (Oct 5, 2019)

Mr Wolfe has decided that Generic City now possesses a vast network of old drainage systems no longer in use and tended to by the government.  It lies deep underground beneath the current drainage system. There's a rumour that all the people who end up on missing posters are being taken here


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Insurance (Oct 5, 2019)

Blob Insurance

@Small brain poster 
​


Oddjutsu said:


> C) Fake politeness, you can fix this -


"Guys, it looks worse than what it is. I've got this under control." Sometimes it paid to be polite. "but I would really appreciate if you helped me out a bit here".  To the asker of the dumb questions Jay said "look down by your feet, there's my old seatbelt..... yep, around my leg and make it tight." _pain pain pain pain._ To the guy with the flat phone he said. "My phone is in my front left pocket" _Unlike that other cunt_. "it's still working. Could you please get it out for me... Thankyou"

The blob got closer every time he looked at it, "Nice tourniquet, much appreciated", closer. "Thanks for the water, it really does seem to help ya know", closer. "6 minutes E.T.A on that ambulance", closer still. "Thanks guys, you are lifesavers" Jay took a large sip of based tap water, it was all going smoothly and that was never good. The blob creature was completely out in the open, bumping hard into people's feet and making defiant squeaky noises, nobody else seemed to notice him.

The cunt that caused this collision climbed out of his own wreckage, there was some bullshit going on because this friend was completely unharmed. The first thing he said was "look what you've done to my car - you came out of nowhere man - I am not liable for this - Look, I'm sorry that you're all busted up - This was your clearly your fault - You wrecked my car - You tried to kill me - I'm calling the cops - I'm calling the cops right now". He spoke fluent whingebitch, stringing complaints together and had no idea that a cute little blob was sitting on his head, it gestured at the slow kid

Slow kid had an untied shoelace _(it was tied just a minute ago Jay_) and when the douchebag mentioned cops, the slow kid just fucking legged it ._ Maybe not so dumb after all_. He tripped and fell straight down into an open manhole_, that wasn't open before_.  The klutz yelled out "I'm okay" followed by a "I think I hear something, I'm going to go check it out." and nobody ever heard from him again.

"I'm going in after him" said the other bystander. _No, you're supposed to be the smart one_. His pants fell down to his ankles causing him to trip over face first and knock himself out cold. Laughing out loud was apparently the wrong thing to do in this situation, the tweeting driver giggled then was struck and killed in the next moment by a car much like his own, breaking the same speed limit and running the same red light. The new driver tweeting about the accident that just happened somewhere nearby and telling the internet to drive more carefully.

The blob now sat atop Jays head, seeming teleported from it's previous head perch.  He could tell it was trying to heal him, it felt good but it wasn't getting very far, his injuries were too great and the creature too small. I'll call him Maximus. Luckily the lovely ambulance arrived with their lovely painkillers, soon he would be flying first class to the hospital




Nobody else seems to notice him

Do you:
A) Get yourself sedated son, you are in a lot of pain right now
B) You shouldn't take Maximus to the hospital, refuse the sedatives-


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Oct 5, 2019)

Best one yet. Good luck blobs are the best blobs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoJo (Oct 5, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Blob Insurance
> 
> @Small brain poster
> ​
> ...


----------



## JoJo (Oct 5, 2019)

Option B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blobtube (Oct 12, 2019)

Blobtube

@pfft​


pfft grabbed their phone and hit record, filmed the blob for 15 seconds then went ahead and uploaded it to their twitter under the title 'Branching out into CGI'. _Never let an opportunity go to waste_. They included the hashtags [HASHTAG]#genderneutral[/HASHTAG], [HASHTAG]#LGBTQ[/HASHTAG], [HASHTAG]#realstories[/HASHTAG], [HASHTAG]#blobcity[/HASHTAG] on the tweet then put their phone down. pfft never really thought these things through, action was more important. The blob creature had reached the top of the rubber plant and gave out a cute victory squeal, absolute heart melter. _If only I still had a heart_. Then the notifications started coming.

_50 retweets_, "OMG that is the cutest thing ever, please do some more." "It looks so realistic" "I want one" " "You are absolutely slaying it".  There were several wanting to know how they did it.  _250 retweets_. A few comments about the Worst Dicks hit piece, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob, blob_. 1000 retweets_.

The twitter feed was getting overrun by blob lovers, people were coming in from everywhere to talk about it, many of them neglecting to use pfft's preferred pronouns. _Why am I gender neutral? I clearly have a gender_. pfft was getting swamped trying to keep up, it was all blob._ 3500 retweets_, swamped was an understatement. Too many people loved the blob and nobody cares about the other work, there were interviewers, influencers, cash offers, [HASHTAG]#blobcity[/HASHTAG] hit trending in only a few hours.  Shayla was just bouncing around the house being happy but pfft was sinking inside. I should tell them it's real. pfft doubled down instead and uploaded another video, this one was called 'Shayla likes to bounce' pretty much a ripoff of Lucas the spider_. Shayla is a good name_. It took off like wildfire, 50,000 retweets within the hour, it was insane to think about so they didn't think about it.  _Face it, use it to your advantage_. Then they heard several vehicles pull up on to the road in front of their house, several news vans had arrived, reporters and their cameramen poured out like ants that had their hill disturbed. The flash photography was blaring like strobe lights, the noise they made was cacophonous.  The audacity of these social parasites showing up to pfft's door was beyond belief. _200,000 retweets. _Now everybody knew




You identify as royally pissed off

Do you:
A) Go on an epic rant
B) Sneak out of the house -


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Standoff (Oct 12, 2019)

Blob Standoff

@Fang​
He downed the remainder of his flask. This blob came out from around the corner and started... playing?  Bouncing, rolling, squishing itself and making joy sounds. Shanksta held out his hand and the blob jumped straight into it, "You look like a Mike, Mike Wazowski." the blob looked absolutely delighted at this name. "Why are you here Mike?"

He heard a groan from within the car that he just cleared out, one of them survived. _You're getting sloppy. Stop drinking on the job_. The man pulled out a gun and aimed it at Shanksta's head, he was completely vulnerable and his own gun lay several feet away. He would never be able to reach it, this was it, he was going to killed by a greaser.

The mafioso fired his gun, Mike the blob bounced up and intercepted the bullet saving Shanksta's life. The bullet didn't come out the other side of Mike, he just engulfed it and landed back in Shanksta's hand then spat the bullet back out at light speed, straight through the assailants forehead, killing him. _It's impossible._

Mike Wazowski looked back at Shanksta with a bittersweet smile and solidified in his hand, facial features slowly fading away as it calcified into a dark yellow metallic stone the colour of a bullet casing. _Why did you save me? I want to die_. Shanksta was at a loss, he dropped the stone and reached for his flask without realising he'd already emptied it. It was foolishness to think that alcohol could fix whatever this was anyway and speaking of foolishness

The second car full of the consigliere's henchmen pulled up behind him, blocking off any escape.  He'd been double crossed, Ken the man who had hired him had personally guaranteed that there would be no backup. _Of course he lied, I'm a loose end. _Four men climbed out of the vehicle, guns in hand and saw what had become of their beloved boss, saw Shanksta standing amongst it all, saw his gun lying on the ground.  They took aim





Well shit

Do you:
A) Pick up your gun
B) Pick up the stone -


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Doctor Blob (Oct 12, 2019)

Doctor Blob

@Virus​


"Girls, quickly come look at this". Janet and Emily looked out the window and saw the cutest thing in the world and it looked so sad. "Let it in daddy, it looks so sad" they said in unison". He agreed with them, he didn't know what it was but he felt that he could trust this creature and that it was going to make everything better. He went over to the window and opened it, the blob sat out on the windowsill making sad squeaky noises._ It's waiting for permission_. "Hey there little guy, are you cold? Come inside" the girls were standing behind him as the blob immediately cheered up and bounced into the room. That night the Houdini family had the best time ever in recent memory, the twins played with it and together named it Cuddly Wuddly, Janny came up woth the Cuddly, Emmy added the Wuddly.  Frederick put Cuddly on top his head and was making the girls laugh, being the big brother that video games had taken away from them. Oscar was crying at one stage but one look at Cuddly Wuddly and he started laughing along like the happiest baby in the world._ He probably is_. Things were so good that Klaus almost connected with his wife, almost.

The next morning he woke up to the kids making breakfast, Janny and Emmy had cooked pancakes for everyone and Frederick was looking after Oscar who was playing with Cuddly Wuddly.  Juliet came up behind him put her head on his shoulder, inside he shuddered with relief. They all ate breakfast together as a family, something that hadn't happened for too long now and Klaus learnt new things about each and every one of them. When it got to his turn he suddenly burst into tears, Juliet was first "Baby, what's wrong" Cuddly Wuddly appeared on his lap and soothed him, he told them all about the girl with the brain tumour. When he was finished they were all silent, the girls got up ran over and hugged him so tight he thought he was going to pop, then Frederick, then Juliet holding baby Oscar. She whispered "Don't go today" when his pager went off. He never wanted this moment to end but people needed him, he looked at Juliet and she nodded in understanding.  _I am a doctor_. "Sorry guys, I have to go save some lives. Cuddly Wuddly you look after them while I'm gone ok" the blob gave out a squeal that could have meant anything. He grabbed his car keys and went out the door, his family watched their hero leave to go do his duty.

In his car the first thing he did was throw that bottle away, he didn't want it anymore and begun the commute to the hospital, halfway there he heard a telltale squeak.  _Looks like I have a stowaway_.  Cuddly Wuddly had somehow snuck into the car and had obviously decided to go to work with him today. "Fine, you can come" he called home to tell the family but they already knew, they saw Cuddly Wuddly sneak into his pocket as he was leaving.  He arrived at the hospital and things felt dark, darker than usual. _It was always like this, you just didn't notice_.

The reason they had paged him soon become apparent.  Another young woman was prepped for emergency surgery, head trauma.  _No, not again, please no_. He was in the locker room donning his scrubs when Cuddly Wuddly poked it's head out of his pocket and looked into his soul





It's eyes say take me in there, let me help.

Do you:
A) Take the blob into the operating theatre -
B) Leave the blob in your locker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu -- Blob Driver (Oct 12, 2019)

Blob Driver

@Oreki​
Ken pretended he couldn't see it and continued to drive around Generic City, passing by several landmarks on his way home, the Generic Hospital, Generic University, La Generique, Generic Industries. _Man this town really has a naming problem_. He was getting information updates as he went, his friend Art Vandelay was paying off his debts, the Robert Johnson deal was a go ahead, Furby Fever was in position, Shanka Shankster had eliminated his targets and would soon be disposed of. _No loss there_. Deliciousness was back in town._ That was interesting_.  Agent Porter had gone missing and pfft mcpuffs just released the Worst Dicks article. His sources failed to tell him about the blob video, that was the sort of thing we really wanted to know about right now.  Speaking of the blob it was still chilling out in the back seat just getting cuter and cuter, he sneaked a glance at it through the rear view mirror and saw it chewing on a seatbelt.

He eventually made it home, the pineapple pizza was cold but he was just in time for his favourite podcast. Evan Long's Battle Tourneys, Ken listened intently and one thing was obvious._  Evan has one too_.  He thought that he had locked the blob in the car but nope, there it was sitting right next to him listening in. It was also also obvious that it loved the battle tournament that Evan was describing.  It was clearly hyped up and wanted to fight and the crazy thing was so did Ken, he gave it a slice of pineapple pizza and considered his next move.





Can this thing fight?

Do you:
A) Go back to the warehouse, organise an impromptu death match and enter yourself in it-
B) Go and pay a visit to Evan Long, talk about blobs


----------



## Virus (Oct 12, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Doctor Blob
> 
> @Virus​
> 
> ...



A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Oct 12, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Blob Standoff
> 
> @Fang​
> He downed the remainder of his flask. This blob came out from around the corner and started... playing?  Bouncing, rolling, squishing itself and making joy sounds. Shanka held out his hand and the blob jumped straight into it, "You look like a Mike, Mike Wazowski." the blob looked absolutely delighted at this name. "Why are you here Mike?"
> ...



Option B of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Oct 13, 2019)

Oddjutsu said:


> Blobtube
> 
> @pfft​
> 
> ...


B) sneak tf out I avoid large groups of ppl at all costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 8, 2020)

@Oreki you never made a decision so I'm taking it to rng


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> @Oreki you never made a decision so I'm taking it to rng


When I was about to they locked the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> When I was about to they locked the thread


Unfortunate but no backsies, what do you think you would have picked?


(You had already missed the deadline before the thread got locked)


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Unfortunate but no backsies, what do you think you would have picked?


The latter but first isn't bad either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 3, 2021)

Coming soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

